# Nick Griffin On Telly Tonight..



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

..good thing or bad?

I think even if we're all against the BNP refusing them any airtime just lends them some kind of sympathy. But if we get to hear directly from them we get a better picture of just what they are really about, rather then the tabloids view. The tabloids may be right mind, but the BNP are a party that folk vote for...

Surely it's better to keep them (and other radicals) in your crosshairs then let them slip underground and raise tensions quietly.

If you are against them isn't it better to know your enemy that to assume you know?

Personally i'm not with them, but think that even a one-off telly slot could be useful.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Why shouldn't they be on TV.

The BBC have a duty of impartiality, BNP have shown they have support in the country, give them TV time.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Couldn't care less either way. He's not going to be getting into no.10 so just let him amuse himself.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

Is that the guy from Family Guy?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

it'll be interesting to say the least


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Why shouldn't they be on TV.
> 
> The BBC have a duty of impartiality, BNP have shown they have support in the country, give them TV time.


^^^x2^^^ :thumbup1:


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Good thing. We may not agree with their opinions (i dont) but in a true democracy they should have the right to free speech and to voice their opinion.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

It woulkd be like giving Iraqi extremists a slot on aljazeera....

Its ridicules extremist fascist parties like the BNP should not have there profile risen on national television

I could write pages on this but am going to stop here.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Markc said:


> Is that the guy from Family Guy?


thats peter griffin:whistling:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bnp is not an extremist facist party, far from it. although in this country of over the top political correctness, and people too pussy or scared to open their mouths and view their opinions they may be seen in this light


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Couldn't care less either way. He's not going to be getting into no.10 so just let him amuse himself.


Exactly! :thumbup1:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

He'll get torn to shreds anyway so it's best for people to see what a shambles the BNP are


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

There is not such thing as bad publicity as they say....

I don't subecribe to any views of the BNP but there is an arguement that in a demcracy they should be allowed to be heard. If we all disagree with their views as it stands, it will do not harm anyway....or will it?

What worries me is the PR thing in that is will raise their profile....

Tricky one, I personally dont think they should be on it but thats based on my views and not that of an independant broadcaster.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)

I dont want to see any politician on TV, they are all scum.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> ..good thing or bad?
> 
> I think even if we're all against the BNP refusing them any airtime just lends them some kind of sympathy. But if we get to hear directly from them we get a better picture of just what they are really about, rather then the tabloids view. The tabloids may be right mind, but the BNP are a party that folk vote for...
> 
> ...


 what time and what channel ?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

if people want to vote them then vote them, i was a member of the BNP so i know better.

Ill just say one thing and one thing only about the BNP, someone already made that mistake before, it was called the 2nd august 1934.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> bnp is not an extremist facist party, far from it. although in this country of over the top political correctness, and people too pussy or scared to open their mouths and view their opinions they may be seen in this light


 I see what your saying Dom, but THB I couldn't give a **** about being PC its about the thought process these idiots have, they are nothing but narrow minded idiots, I hate everything they believe in, I like freedom and my ideal would be a united world they want a clear division in race and country which only separates people and causes major problems for all.

Look at how the nationalist racist white Americans created the black panthers, bloods and crips in L.A, the cause and effect of dividing races and nations is never a good thing.

We need to unite people not separate them <o></o>


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeha and how are we going to afford this unity, what with everyone then wanting to come to england for benefits.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

sizar said:


> what time and what channel ?


Question Time BBC1, 1035


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

One thing I find so ironic is how allowing the BNP a platform is based on the principle of free speech, yet the BNP have manifesto policies that would restrict not only the free press ie(news broadcasting), but education services and the media in general for the purpose of social engineering. They would be the first political party AFAIK that would have criminalised soap opera scriptwriters, theatres, film makers and internet posts if they stated opinion or arguments that opposed their ideals of how society should look and function. Quite how they intend to enforce such a measure outside the big media corporations. The financial costs to the taxpayer alone would be prohibitive.

It does seem very odd that someone who wants to curb my freedom of speech should request freedom to air any views they want to.

That said, I hope that they get the opportunity to have all of their manifesto commitments placed under comprehensive scrutiny, rather than just a one sided monologue of popularist soundbites that they get to select and promote without challenge.

J


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Van said:


> It woulkd be like giving Iraqi extremists a slot on aljazeera....
> 
> Its ridicules extremist fascist parties like the BNP should not have there profile risen on national television
> 
> I could write pages on this but am going to stop here.


sorry mate but that is quite a silly statement,

the bnp have mp's who have been elected by the british public, regardless of what we think if the bnp trying to compare them to Iraqi extremest is just plain silly.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Yeha and how are we going to afford this unity, what with everyone then wanting to come to england for benefits.


There is a difference between imigration policy and seperation of groups based on race / gender / religious beliefs.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Van said:


> It woulkd be like giving Iraqi extremists a slot on aljazeera....
> 
> Its ridicules extremist fascist parties like the BNP should not have there profile risen on national television
> 
> I could write pages on this but am going to stop here.


Al Jazeera regularly give voice to plenty of those Bin Laden videos...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

andysutils said:


> if people want to vote them then vote them, i was a member of the BNP so i know better.
> 
> Ill just say one thing and one thing only about the BNP, someone already made that mistake before, it was called the 2nd august 1934.


well said mate!!!

but dont reckon the BNP represents anything on that scale!!!

i reckon as said,every party should get their say,whats on their political agenda,what views they want to air etc...

i mean every other party,no matter how much of a minority they were/are...such as: monster raving loony party,green party and BNP,all should present their angle,because they all have constituents in representing different areas...these parties do not hold many seats in parliament...the majority seat holders are pretty much labour and conservative,close 3rd democrats!!!

i do not want to get into any political debate,but there are some issues raised that i think should be raised...and i think not only the BNP hold these views,its because this country licks the EU's a*se...and always bows down to any treaty international or any other such type!!!

one thing i do agree on is immigration,social benefits,housing and education..and i'm a *****!!!!

but the main issue should be,is if you have a party with extreme views and they resemble views of old time fascists then we dont(as andy said) want a repeat of the views then,to become reality again, like that chap with the mini moustache and flick hair who had a lot of influence over his nation over zere inst ze germany !!!!

if we went to war to stop chappies like that,then we dont wanna revert back to these days/views/ideals....

fcuk me,i said i didnt wanna get into this...i'm stopping here...thats it for me!!!!

i'm not pro anything...most politicians are part of some bigger scam no matter what party,arms deals,generating vruses down to paying for their duck house...they talk a good one...but really...when you come to my block of council flats,you'll see not much has changed!!!!

and pretty much taxes n all the things that count,like safety on the streets,crime,NHS and education are still pooh no matter what the party...and thats what counts!!!!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Yeha and how are we going to afford this unity, what with everyone then wanting to come to england for benefits.


 Yes that seems to oppose an idea of unity but what allot of people forget is that we invented the game

money is man made, and until the day we unite as a world and realize that we all need to work together we will face such human problems , if all counties were equal in wealth there would be no rush to get to England but because for centuries we have raped other countries for all there worth we have now created new problems for ourselves

you may regard this idea far fetched or impossible and in time as human intelligence grows thanks to such crazy inventions like the internet ( many people would have regarded this system impossible) we will learn eventually that we need to work together and share world resources, its no coincidence that the poorest nations in the world have the most resources and the richest countries UK, USA for example have the least

:thumb:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Very good points Ant reps!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Van said:


> Yes that seems to oppose an idea of unity but what allot of people forget is that we invented the game
> 
> money is man made, and until the day we unite as a world and realize that we all need to work together we will face such human problems , if all counties were equal in wealth there would be no rush to get to England but because for centuries we have raped other countries for all there worth we have now created new problems for ourselves
> 
> ...


You have such an incredibly distorted view of the world! 

In this day and age, a country's wealth isn't based solely on resources either. You can make money from money, hell, you can even make money from money, even money on the prospect of it being there, leveraging and whatnot.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

do you think we should have a matrix and a real world...a blue pill and a red pill:lol:????

would this help separate these differences of the mind?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

Joshua said:


> One thing I find so ironic is how allowing the BNP a platform is based on the principle of free speech, yet the BNP have manifesto policies that would restrict not only the free press ie(news broadcasting), but education services and the media in general for the purpose of social engineering. They would be the first political party AFAIK that would have criminalised soap opera scriptwriters, theatres, film makers and internet posts if they stated opinion or arguments that opposed their ideals of how society should look and function. Quite how they intend to enforce such a measure outside the big media corporations. The financial costs to the taxpayer alone would be prohibitive.
> 
> It does seem very odd that someone who wants to curb my freedom of speech should request freedom to air any views they want to.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with the BNP at all, but muslims in this country would introduce sharia if they came to power and would no doubt curb your freedom of speech but they are allowed a forum to air their opinions and rightly so. All groups should have freedom to air their views regardless of how disagreeable they are - no freedom of speech no democracy. It's merely the price of democracy.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> do you think we should have a matrix and a real world...a blue pill and a red pill:lol:????
> 
> would this help separate these differences of the mind?


Think Van has taken too many blue and red pills, and whatever else. He must be living somewhere else entirely :confused1: :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I see Nick Griffin slitting his own throat tonight on TV as soon as he opens his mouth.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Could be a blood bath!

I wonder if the studio will be half-empty as a protest or jammed for folk on the attack?


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I dont like right wing ideas or politics but the BNP have the right to say there piece so they should be given the chance to do so.

He will be ripped apart anyway.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> You have such an incredibly distorted view of the world!
> 
> In this day and age, a country's wealth isn't based solely on resources either. You can make money from money, hell, you can even make money from money, even money on the prospect of it being there, leveraging and whatnot.





LittleChris said:


> Think Van has taken too many blue and red pills, and whatever else. He must be living somewhere else entirely :confused1: :lol:


 The idea that money can make money is ridicules in itself, I work in the financial sector of the market and have a great knowledge how this system works and it is inertly corrupt

<o> </o>

And that is my point, we are at war with the countries who have the most resources so our major corporations who help fund such wars can reap the financial reward of there resources as our capitalist society, which we live in would not function without the above. War = Profit

<o> </o>

And in a monetary based society there is no equilibrium if someone is extremely rich there has to be someone who is extremely poor as there is only so much money in circulation, unless of course that money is increased by things like quantance of easing which increases the amount of money in circulation, thus eventually decreasing the value of the currency and many economists believe that the amount of this we have done of recent, will have extreme detrimental effects in the coming years/months

<o> </o>

Unless you're a multi millionaire this system does not really benefit you , although you may think it does which is perfectly understandable please assess the current system and do some research on it, we have lived in a corrupt society for 1000s of years and I know its hard to imagine anything other.

<o> </o>

I shouldn't get into such debates on here THB it never goes down well, im sure your a sound bloke with sound opinions, i just think we could live in a better world call me crazy if you like man,

<o>

</o>

I take the red pill every time though :whistling:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Joshua said:


> That said, I hope that they get the opportunity to have all of their manifesto commitments placed under comprehensive scrutiny, rather than just a one sided monologue of popularist soundbites that they get to select and promote without challenge.
> 
> J


Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.

They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?

I get fed up hearing such bias on the news, constantly, calling them the vile BNP yet they got seats in the by-elections and have roughly 1million voters behind them. Are those people vile too, or have they just had enough of the way this country is going, example leisure centre and hospital signs being in urdu and arabic? Going to work, getting taxed to death and then seeing hundreds of friggin darthvaders and goat hurders protesting in the streets about how hard done by they are, when they're living off benefits and contributing nothing but a dangerous cult.

Most of the BNP manifesto is drivvle, but if it makes the major parties sit up and take on what the voting public is attracted to then they'll have served their purpose.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

The increase in support for the BNP had come about due to the inability of the 3 main political parties to listen to and perhaps address some of the concerns of ordinary people throughout the country.

To increase its support the BNP spends alot of its time on subjects such as mass immigration, extremist muslims and islamisation, plus to a degree the interference of the running of this country by the EU.

As soon as anyone mentions or tries to start full and proper debate on the above topics, the politically correct bunch jump up and down accusing the person / people of been racist.

So perhaps the ordinary memders of the public who have and may continue to support the BNP have accepted the tag 'racist' and no longer really care about the more sinister rantings / policies of the BNP as they seem to be the only political party who seem to be willing to at least raise their concerns. Which is a dangerous route for the country to take and for which the blame lies with the PC bunch and the politicians.

From what i have read about the other people on the panel , Nick Griffin couldn't have had an easier bunch, bearing in mind this is from the Mail, so take it as you wish.

One , has been seen sucking up to extremists

One , toured white areas of Dewsbury saying one thing and then asain areas saying other things

The other is a typical out of touch millionaire,who hasn't got a clue.

As soon as one of the audience shouts Racist at Griffin,or one of the panel members goes down that line, he will just respond along the lines of why it is Racist to be concerned about the things outlined above, giving his 'cause' more of a support boost than he could have hoped or wished for.

As soon as one of the main parties stops treating joe public like pr1cks and listens to the concerns , maybe gets some b4lls and acts on them, support for the BNP will erode quicker than it built up...until that point more peope will ignore the Racsit tag or accept it and continue to support the only party they feel even dare talk about it.

Denying them the equal status of other minority parties to placate the PC fools will only increase their support, they haven't been on Question Time before and they have councillors and MEPs.


----------



## Gent (Feb 5, 2009)

Squeeeze said:


> I don't agree with the BNP at all, but muslims in this country would introduce sharia if they came to power and would no doubt curb your freedom of speech but they are allowed a forum to air their opinions and rightly so. All groups should have freedom to air their views regardless of how disagreeable they are - no freedom of speech no democracy. It's merely the price of democracy.


What he said. Reps.

Everyone in the <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:country-region w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">uk</st1lace></st1:country-region> has the right to say almost anything they want. -Oh But you can't criticise Muslims.

I think the BNP will just look like fools tonight. I will watch it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

The thing is imo....Every time the BNP get a platform on TV, (and I agree with some of their policies, but not most) all you get is idiots standig up shouting racists before a word is said....then the fcukwits stand up clapping the idiot who shouted racists.......On top of that, the BBC will undoubtedly have a load of skinheads in the audience that are probably nothing to do with the BNP......Griffin can't win either way imo...But I'd like to hear his views against the other parties.....

I voted for the BNP in europe as I want us out of europe totally.....fcuk the EU.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Regardless of view point on what is right or wrong, one thing is clear, this country is generally in a mess!

We have no money, were overpopulated, NHS is about to collapse, politicans blagging expense claims, racial hatred, religious extremests, hoodies, people who think its ok to throw stones at our fireservice and be violent towards paramedics (i could go on...) and to top it off, the weather is sh*te!

Makes some other countries start to look like a very appealing place to go and live....


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Will101 said:


> Regardless of view point on what is right or wrong, one thing is clear, this country is generally in a mess!
> 
> We have no money, were overpopulated, NHS is about to collapse, politicans blagging expense claims, racial hatred, religious extremests, hoodies, people who think its ok to throw stones at our fireservice and be violent towards paramedics (i could go on...) and to top it off, the weather is sh*te!
> 
> Makes some other countries start to look like a very appealing place to go and live....


The reasons Politicians first got there job in the first place was to fix human problems that suited the views of the majority, this is not the case they often throw legislation at problems which has no real impact on real world

I believe technicians or scientists would be more suited at solving social problems


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> ..good thing or bad?
> 
> I think even if we're all against the BNP refusing them any airtime just lends them some kind of sympathy. But if we get to hear directly from them we get a better picture of just what they are really about, rather then the tabloids view. The tabloids may be right mind, but the BNP are a party that folk vote for...
> 
> ...


2 million voters can't be wrong. They have a lot of policies that people like, people like to hear good things.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Witch-King said:


> ..good thing or bad?
> 
> I think even if we're all against the BNP refusing them any airtime just lends them some kind of sympathy. But if we get to hear directly from them we get a better picture of just what they are really about, rather then the tabloids view. The tabloids may be right mind, but the BNP are a party that folk vote for...
> 
> ...


I cant really say whether they are racist or not as the media constantly slander them and it is hard to know really where they stand but they might make some good points?


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

We live in a democracy and as an elected official he has the right to participate.

Although I dont agree with his politics I do agree with the idea of freedom of speech.

What does surprise me is the amount of people who dont want him on or his view point aired at all, surely that is a demonstarion of facism in itself?

Like the peeps who rant in the park, allow them the platforn, were a democracy and the public have the right to choose and see politicians debate.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Squeeeze said:


> I don't agree with the BNP at all, but muslims in this country would introduce sharia if they came to power and would no doubt curb your freedom of speech but they are allowed a forum to air their opinions and rightly so. All groups should have freedom to air their views regardless of how disagreeable they are - no freedom of speech no democracy. It's merely the price of democracy.


I did not say that I did not believe they should not be given a platform.

I agree that there are a number (but not all) muslims who would implement fascist policies too. I have a great dislike of hizb ut tahrir for their fascist policies.

I agree with all groups being given a chance to speak, as long as it is in a calm and rational manner.

J


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

if only jerry springer was hosting that tonight ....jerry jerry jerry!


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> bnp is not an extremist facist party, far from it. although in this country of over the top political correctness, and people too pussy or scared to open their mouths and view their opinions they may be seen in this light


true!


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

i really cant believe all the fuss over letting the BNP on TV or seats in the commons.... my god we let Sinn Fein do the same and they are, or were , involved in far far worst things


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

If it was up to me I'd open the gattling guns on those hippies outside the BBC television centre.... another irony is that out of the entire crowd protesting I didn't see a single black or asian person just stupid white people :laugh:.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

BillC said:


> Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.
> 
> They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?
> 
> ...


couldent agree more



Robsta said:


> The thing is imo....Every time the BNP get a platform on TV, (and I agree with some of their policies, but not most) all you get is idiots standig up shouting racists before a word is said....then the fcukwits stand up clapping the idiot who shouted racists.......On top of that, the BBC will undoubtedly have a load of skinheads in the audience that are probably nothing to do with the BNP......Griffin can't win either way imo...But I'd like to hear his views against the other parties.....
> 
> I voted for the BNP in europe as I want us out of europe totally.....fcuk the EU.


i agree,the audience is fixed so that hes going to get abuse,they will all be the do gooders,there wont be 1 person in that audience thats on nicks side and that because the bbc wont let them in ,if they did it would cause havoc!!



Hawky said:


> If it was up to me I'd open the gattling guns on those hippies outside the BBC television centre.... another irony is that out of the entire crowd protesting I didn't see a single black or asian person just stupid white people :laugh:.


 haha the do-gooders that dont do much good


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Its pre-recorded so their likely to censor alot of the best stuff out. I will say though that the more **** Nick Griffin gets tonight the more likely I am to vote for him this comming election.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

BillC said:


> Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.
> 
> They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?
> 
> ...


Best post in the thread imo


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Why shouldn't they be on TV.
> 
> The BBC have a duty of impartiality, BNP have shown they have support in the country, give them TV time.


TBH if you agree or not, this is "supposedly" a country with th eright to free speech

If you start censoring different factions (which is happeneing) to suit your own views or politcally correctness, what is the point and its no longer free speech...

If they are so outlandish then whats the worry??

I think people are prob scare dthey wil come across quite well

Who knows

Im not fussed either way


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

BillC said:


> Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.
> 
> They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?
> 
> ...


I believe *all *political parties should be open to scrutiny and *all *their policies to challenge, otherwise the electorate are voting in ignorance.



> Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence.


I strongly disagree with you on this. The examples you quoted are not curbs on freedom, but the introduction of intrusive surveillance. You do not get rounded up and put in a Gulag for having or expressing opinion that disagrees with the government. The BNP's manifesto contains policies on criminalising publication of material for the purpose of social engineering. In addition they have manifesto policies of capital punishment for terrorists, yet at the same time have provided tacit commendation to some terrorists and lone fruit loops in the past. These policies are inconsistent, and are a characteristic of fascist regimes - from Kristallnacht through to Mugabe & his ZANU-PF milita.



> Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them


I agree - I believe the state selling personal details is wrong.



> If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour


It is hard for the population to have confidence in their police force if there are people who openly support discrimination. Confidence helps policing by consent. Coercive policing would be more expensive, and have even less cooperation from the population than they do now IMHO. I imagine that you would not be too chuffed if you found out your new beat bobby was Abu Hamza.



> or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?


I do not believe that you understand what the masons are, nor their stance on politics, abidance with the law, nor their purpose.



> Most of the BNP manifesto is drivvle, ...
> 
> ...but if it makes the major parties sit up and take on what the voting public is attracted to then they'll have served their purpose.


Their manifesto is what it is. It is what they are publicly claiming to desire to impose on us should they attain power.

The second point you make is interesting and I can understand your sentiments. When in a recession their historically has been a rise in popularity of the far right. There is also arguably a counter reaction to the forces of globalisation with people feeling disenfranchised, so they turn to the people who they feel will prioritise people in their particular situation. It is also arguable that people who agree with one or two policies (I suspect immigration mainly) but disagree or are ignorant of the rest of their policies are voting for them because they feel alienated by the mainstream parties. This last problem is due to a failure on the part of the other parties to offer policies which fit with what the population desires.



> I get fed up hearing such bias on the news, constantly, calling them the vile BNP yet they got seats in the by-elections and have roughly 1million voters behind them. Are those people vile too,


No just misguided :tongue:

Seriously though, I am sure that there are some people who have weighed up what they have heard and have concluded that they are worthy of their vote. There will be some who are ignorant of most of their policies except for the popularist ones - most people do not seek out copies of the manifestos of the parties and analytically compare & contrast them. Some people will be happy to vote for them in the European parliamentary elections because they believe that the current membership status of the EU is not in their best interests, and they believe that a vote for the BNP will do something about it, compared to the offerings of the other parties. I am sure there will be all sorts of other reasons whey people vote for them - just in the same way that people vote for all sorts of parties.

J


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

He will look good tonight because the other panel members will all act like schoolchildren - this IS (whether we like it or not) THE big boost for the BNP - only time will tell where it all ends.

Why can't the party be for people living in the UK who are PROUD to be here - not because they are White? Those idiots protesting about our troops would be the first ones kicked out of the country in my book (after having the $hit kicked out of them)- if you are proud to live here and want to integrate then I have no problem (I am 3rd gen English Maltese Arab and am VERY proud of the UK - it's MY home).


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm glad there going on tele, I just hope he don't make an idiot of himself and the BNP! I also hope there are not loads of skinhead in the audience clapping his every word! Great for the stereotype that is!!!

I'm not a member, and don't vote coz i think all politics / politicians is a load of lies and broken promises designed to get their party in power, but i do agree with a lot of their policies, not all of them. Its the stupid, blatently racist policies that let the BNP down.

I think if they were to re vamp their description and view of "native britains" with regard to the fact that blacks and asians can be "British", they would become very popular. It doesn't matter what colour you are, if your British, you should want the best for Britain, and if Blacks and Asians are included in that, then maybe they would vote for them as well!


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

this tv tonight is a bit make or break, i think they'll show themselves as a developing political party...which lets not forget have positions in europe....if they fail that then its a shame because how many other pro white indeginous supporters are theere in comparisson to the many, many, ethnic only institutions...which could be seen just as racist lol


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

I agree - this is a history making show - regardless of which way it goes tonight - I do think Griffin will come off best as we know the other panellists will bitch and shout (as will the labour supporting audience) - the only one Iam not sure about is Bonnie Greer as I do not know much about her (apart from she is 60 and looks good)! Warsi and Straw will be pushovers so it all depends on the questions given to Griffin and IF he is allowed to answer them.

After this the party WILL evolve for the better regardless of what some of the hardcore supporters want.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

BillC said:


> Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.
> 
> They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?
> 
> ...


exactly, couldnt have said that any better if id tried


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

Rosko said:


> I'm glad there going on tele, I just hope he don't make an idiot of himself and the BNP! I also hope there are not loads of skinhead in the audience clapping his every word! Great for the stereotype that is!!!
> 
> I'm not a member, and don't vote coz i think all politics / politicians is a load of lies and broken promises designed to get their party in power, but i do agree with a lot of their policies, not all of them. Its the stupid, blatently racist policies that let the BNP down.
> 
> I think if they were to re vamp their description and view of "native britains" with regard to the fact that blacks and asians can be "British", they would become very popular. It doesn't matter what colour you are, if your British, you should want the best for Britain, and if Blacks and Asians are included in that, then maybe they would vote for them as well!


well said, i think a lot of people agree with the BNP - in essence, though its the way we view them as a party, the history of mob violence in the 60's etc...also the way WE are made to feel guilty about the fact we were once the greatest power on the planet, and any, ANY feelings that are pro white or pro england, britian we are made to feel guilty...and not a step far away from being labelled instantly as being racist. when infact its more of a nationalist view, supporting your country.... but when you actually talk to people, more often than not they hold the same opinions about imigrants and the state of the country


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

Well made the headlines on news at ten. so job done for them. They have top billing on the news


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nick is getting bullied at the moment lol


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Lol, yeah they're pure ganging up on him, he is coming across as a pr*ck though to be hoenst.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Utterly woeful so far.

Clear attempt at attacks on Griffin, how about some scrutiny of politics?!

Every comment against him is greeted with a clap by the audience who seem to have a rather large proportion of ethnic minorities amongst them. How decidedly unpredicatable.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

LittleChris said:


> Every comment against him is greeted with a clap by the audience who seem to have a rather large proportion of ethnic minorities amongst them. How decidedly unpredicatable.


maybe all those minorties have something against BNP


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just watched a bit of it...fcuk me,griffin got a proper twitch on.pmsl


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Utterly woeful so far.
> 
> Clear attempt at attacks on Griffin, how about some scrutiny of politics?!
> 
> Every comment against him is greeted with a clap by the audience who seem to have a rather large proportion of ethnic minorities amongst them. How decidedly unpredicatable.


ueah i can see the bbc doing that to help enrage him, cos, you could say its akin to sticking a steak infront of a lion. bound to bite eventually. also lol they'll have to come across as 'equally' as possible...so stick a few more ethnics in to weigh the balance


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, his village is definitely short of one idiot tonight.

He's come across exactly like the bumbling fool he is.


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

If anything hes come out of this well.

The others were too busy ganging up on him, if you want to make him look stupid then actually get into a debate with him about polices


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

im not watching but will take your word for it, its the reason he needs to be on tv though...i was hoping for more from him. well he cant be that much of a fool, i mean hes a millionaire businessman (aint he?) and a position in europe takes some going.


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Come out of this very well indeed.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

walks said:


> If anything hes come out of this well.
> 
> The others were too busy ganging up on him, if you want to make him look stupid then actually get into a debate with him about polices


thats the sh!t thing about question time, the crowds generally calp like americans watching oprah, but in oh such a british way, lol, the politicians and people on tend to be swayed by the peer presure of the crowd or will avoid or give 'non' answers.

the politics show is better


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> Come out of this very well indeed.


Hardly.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i think really...nick griffin is an intelligent guy...but he has a lot of un-intelligent members voicing their views in a very basic and at a glance sounding offensive views...of course there are and stands for many very extreme views...and some people who are at a very basic standard of learning will agree...because of many things!!!

ok the BNP stand for some good things,that even i agree on...of course i dont agree with racism...i'm a friggin ***** myself...

but what flaws the BNP is the fact that it causes a divide...and they could air their views slightly better,and not get caught doing so...

i believe in freedom of speech,everyone should have their view if we are preaching freedom and fought for freedom...

the programme is on now...and nick griffin said,we should concentrate our time,energy and money on our own affairs....not in iraq or afganistan,we shouldnt be there,they should get on with their own affairs...for which i agree with!!!

then he says something like the holocaust didnt happen...thats a muslim view too????

i believe england is a christian country...history goes back years for it...i am a catholic...

i was one of the few coloured kids in my school..i grew up in white britain...i was racially abused,sometimes were pretty bad...got through it...i'm well accepted...i love this country,i support everything that is good for it,i respect it...i live here,conform and am free,people love me i love them...there are gonna be extreme views...

fcuk me...what would you like to do to a peadophile...exactly...string him up punch him to torture with brass knuckles...thats extreme...then you have the folk saying we cant do that,he's still a human etc etc psychologists,law etc etc ...we have these in place so we aint a bunch of animals really...but there are reasons to get riled up is what i'm getting at!!!!

i dont want no more somalians in hayes frggin town,is that extreme...all there are now is most folk not going out late to the shops,muggings increased,the whole bunch outside the mosque...and they do think they own the place...so yes something has been forgotten...why they are here in the first place,should be grateful and respect the people already here,white,brown,black or yellow ffs!!!

there are some schools overloaded with one type of ethnicity...there should be a balance,there are areas that are over-run...this aint diversity,its creating communities,separation and divide...this was actually predicted!!!!

leading me to the programme on now...loads of different ethnic groups now taking it personally...oh i'm a muslim we want respect,i'm black,i'm a jew...i love everyone...but this is england,some folk back the BNP because they think their housing is going to immigrants,there is an influx,there are our taxes going to these folk,there are lots of folk thinking its an easy ride go to england,we'll be looked after with social benefits etc...that does exist,cant deny it,i see it...and for example...i wonder why the somalians down in flat 1...have got 2 BMW's and loads of dosh...and i got a bangor,with a small TV...this is the basic views...but,these are the folk who have not been born here,know our ways,they have been here not long,cannot speak the language well...

ok,give the ones a chance who are genuine,will work,respect and love the country...

but is that what we are seeing...and the reality of it is,we are not...if you lived here all your life,you are english/british,speak it well,follow this way of life...are not swayed by your religion or other beliefs and will not separate yourself from the majority because you feel it should be your way,then i do believe thats wrong...because its not accepted in any other country!!!!

now(yes getting long now)...i dont like racists,its a form of bullying...but really it is extremism because if somebody is different but born that way,it is wrong...

but nick has some views that are pretty much messed up...if you want a white britain...and feel this should start now,its a bit late!!!

things like hip hop are here,black,asian people are here...we all know some black dude,hell we might train with black folk,we might listen to their music,god,ronnie coleman is one of our heroe's,we may have some sporting heroes that are black,we all know raj at the corner shop and say hello,he might even get you cheap **** or anything...most of us eat curries,chinese food and ethnic foods...blimey,how many half caste kids are here...i know people who used to be proper nasty racists back ages ago,now they love their half caste grand-daughter!!!!

ok,all this religion crap is crap...doesnt really belong in politics,because it becomes a selfish thing,we,we,we,us,us,us!!!!

but as i said...freedom of speech is allowed...do we know gay people,yes we do(on here,elsewhere,at work etc)...do we know coloured folk yes,do we know someone disabled yes do we know someone from all walks of life yes...guess if we had to turn hitler with whites only and that train of thought it should of been done when enoch powell was giving the rivers of speech...

all the folk on the programme are taking it personally...because he says christian,our british people should have the right first...or he doesnt want gay sex being taught in schools to young kids...we dont want no immigrants in this country anymore...

how bad are these statements really???

if middle east say it,its ok...if red indians say this is our land...if the aborigines say this is our land...

all i say is we got views and freedom of speech...let the BNP be...just like we let everyone else be...

nick griffin had a bad time on there,got grilled,but took it well...he should conform to a more modern view,and shake up his attitude,and his party,less extreme views,and maybe he could push himself further with decent,educated and lawful ideas in a way people might adhere to...i must admit it was an audience that was overwhelmed onnly with one way,which was against BNP,there was no real debate,it was all one way!!!

if the BNP integrated,got british british black n asian folk on his side...and started to conform to how the state of affairs really is nowadays...and take more subtle approach,less extreme,he might get more supporters...but he will not suffice or gain seats,because he has ideas/views that are quite dangerous at present with the mixed society we have,if not hitler like views,just wont work these days...blimey what did the folk in the world wars fight for!!!!

at the end of the day...all we wanna do is be free,happy,earn some doe,,go on holiday with the kids...be comfortable,who gives a fcuk where you come from...as long as you know what its all about...respect each other...show love for the country...watch eastenders or corrie...hell who gives a fcuk...life would be boring if we didnt have choice of anything...we have a choice what we do,what we think,what we eat,who we sleep with,who we shout at,who we love,who we hate...ffs...one thing i know is everyone on here black,white or purple...love training and competing...who gives a fcuk as long as you can outgun the next fcuker... :lol: ?????

fcuk me i lost track totally of whatever point i was trying to make now!!!!

all i know is politicians are all tossers til i see some cctv,fixed windows and doors and friggin woman with the dog over the road to apply the friggin noise rules to herself ffs,thats all in and around my council block of flats...stop cnuts p*ssing/spiting on our stairs,stop cnuts parking in resident only spaces...and if that cnut dont stop banging downstairs i aint gonna be too polite to him!!!!

these are real issues,just like housing,petrol prices,recession,tax n all the other real sh*t...fcuk all politicians...should be a bodybuilder who is prime-minister....free chicken n rice,with supplements for a year for anyone who wins 3 contests in 2 years:lol:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

newhope said:


> thats the sh!t thing about question time, the crowds generally calp like americans watching oprah, but in oh such a british way, lol, the politicians and people on tend to be swayed by the peer presure of the crowd or will avoid or give 'non' answers.
> 
> the politics show is better


Newsnight?


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

Croatoan said:


> Well, his village is definitely short of one idiot tonight.
> 
> He's come across exactly like the bumbling fool he is.


TBH I thought Jack Straw came off as the bumbling fool, whenever he was asked about immigration, he just kept talking jibberish without actually answering the question. Surely he knew it would have been a topic tonight


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

BillC said:


> Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.
> 
> They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?
> 
> ...


Good post. :thumbup1:


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

personally I think that has made him stronger, they basically gave him a slagging off, asked him questions that they answered and overall gave him no time to voice his opinions. I think that will enrage alot of people in the country especially those backing the bnp, not only that but they told him he was a liar and never answered a question directly, well fvck me I dont think I saw one of them answer a question directly especially jack straw when it came to immigration.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

He looked nervous by I guess it's his 1st time on telly lol.

That asian woman at the end, "you been exposed for who you are"... riiiight, I don't really think so love. He and his party may be unpleasant but nobody actually tackled him properly or let him finish.

Was the rise of the BNP a Labour fault? That Q gave him a break


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Newsnight?


no thats the name, 'the politics show'. they show it about lunch time before and after prime ministers questions, also late at night, this sorta tome as it happens. no crowd, politicians on the spot about currant affairs


----------



## Croatoan (Sep 7, 2009)

The Oak 2009 said:


> TBH *I thought Jack Straw came off as the bumbling fool*, whenever he was asked about immigration, he just kept talking jibberish without actually answering the question. Surely he knew it would have been a topic tonight


you'll get no argument from me about that.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I really need to come off this cycle, I wanted to bone the tory woman


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

BillC said:


> I really need to come off this cycle, I wanted to bone the tory woman


Me too and im not even on at the moment lol.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

BillC said:


> I really need to come off this cycle, I wanted to bone the tory woman


yep you really do



robdog said:


> Me too and im not even on at the moment lol.


and it would appear theres just no hope for you my friend


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

First 20mins, when all the questions were on Churchill,race etc Griffin was always going to get a verbal kickin'....and he did. Jack Straws 10min answer tothe first question felt like it went on all night.

However,as soon as the questions moved onto other topics and he was given chance to answer,the other panel members had no answer.

Question about Islam - he answer may not be true about all forms of islam, but it was accurate in its description of some,if not the majority - nothing from the audience and more telling, no response from the panel members, with none of them asked by Dimbleby for their response.

Immigration - Jack Straw goes of an a rant about Powell, but never answered the question. All panel members accusing each other of either failure or responsibility for the mess we are in, failing to grasp the concerns of the population of the country.

3 things stuck out for me.

Everytime the portion of the audience at the back clapped anything Griffin said about immigration, the majority of the audience turned to look and stare....as if it was wrong for anyone to agree with him.

The question about Stephen Gately and the Mail - for the entire show the panel had battered Griffin for voicing his racist views, views on immigration ( they had no answer to immigration), yet when the somewhat homophobic journalist voiced her thoughts on the death of Stephen Gately, all the panel responded with freedom of speech , the rights of the journalist to write it and the paper to print it.....hypocrisy at its best.Especially the Shadow minister for whatever, who is well known for pandering to the anti gay / homophobic sentiments of the Muslim population in Dewsbury...

As soon as the subjects changed to immigration, peoples concerns at the inability of the main parties to understand or take seriously the issues that have contributed to the rise in support of the BNP were confirmed.

I think Griffin wa slaughtered in the first 20mins, but the main parties confirmed that with regards to immigration they don't have a clue and are out of touch with the population,and on the less pleasant sides of some parts of islam they daren't speak.

People will continue to brush over / ignore the racist undertones of the BNP as they came across as the only party who will openly and 'honestly' talk about things the others are scared of. Which is a cause for concern.

Final point - who the hell was the American on the panel...completely pointless


----------



## cornish_celt (Feb 17, 2009)

albie said:


> First 20mins, when all the questions were on Churchill,race etc Griffin was always going to get a verbal kickin'....and he did. Jack Straws 10min answer tothe first question felt like it went on all night.
> 
> However,as soon as the questions moved onto other topics and he was given chance to answer,the other panel members had no answer.
> 
> ...


absolutely spot on:thumbup1:


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

BillC said:


> I really need to come off this cycle, I wanted to bone the tory woman


 :laugh: me too! Great top bollox! I bet if she gave Griffin a blow job after the show he'd moderate his views.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

albie said:


> First 20mins, when all the questions were on Churchill,race etc Griffin was always going to get a verbal kickin'....and he did. Jack Straws 10min answer tothe first question felt like it went on all night.
> 
> However,as soon as the questions moved onto other topics and he was given chance to answer,the other panel members had no answer.
> 
> ...


Awesome post. Agree with every word. Reps coming you're way. :thumb:


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

BillC said:


> Do you mean in comparison to say Labour's manifesto policies. Like the right to a referendum on Europe? The complete destruction of immigration policies which has turned the hardest country in the world to get into the easiest? No tax rises for the 2nd term yet they scrapped the limit on National Insurance although there is still a maximum to income support and pensions. How about Labours biggest fiddle of scraping married mans tax allowance and doing nothing to replace it for a whole year, then implimenting the fubar'd child tax allowance.
> 
> They're all as bent as one another. Labour has done more to curb freedom than any fascist party can ever do. All your emails are read. All your surfing is monitored. You're on camera virtually everywhere you go. Free country, nonscence. Your personnal details are sold to anyone who wants them. If this is a free country, why is it you are unable to join the police if you are/were a BNP member, but it's ok to be a Tory, Labour or even the shadiest sect ever, the Masons?
> 
> ...


This!


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

just to confirm the possibility that the BBC maybe ever so slightly biased :

Headlines on Ceefax - Griffin Attacks Islam ( at least he had the b4lls to voice his opinion,compared to the silence from Straw, Warzi, Huhme and the pointless other one)

Headline on BBC news - Griffin attacks Islam but denies he is a Nazi.

Didn't realise BBC is an acronym for Better Be (politically) Correct.

W4nkers


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

albie,

im not going to quote you (gets on my nerves quoting a huge post!)

i totally agree with you, awesome post.

REPS!


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, i watched last night......whole programme was a circus. People were attacking Griffin, telling him what his views were, asking him to refute previous press statements, then didn't allow him to finish a sentence. I also got quite agitated at the guy who called him 'dick' griffin....if Griffin had 'mistakenly' called him a dick he would have been told he was out of order and probably told it had racist undertones  .......anyway, not an equal, unbiased presentation by the bbc, which was the excuse they used to allow him on the show in the first place....it seems you are only allowed to voice you opinion if you hold the same views as the majority of the crowd in thje audience.

Now i don't even like the Griffin guy, but i felt he acted with more decorum than the other 'guests' put together.Jack Straw should be shot, he is a [email protected] and the world would be a better place without him....and wtf was the deal with the American journallist!?

I don't feel that i can draw any real conclusion from any part of the show, a bit of a joke if i'm honest.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone got a link to the programme? :beer:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00nft24/Question_Time_22_10_2009/


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> ...and wtf was the deal with the American journallist!?


If you are on about the black woman to the right of Griffin, she is not a journalist. Her name is Bonnie Greer and she is the the deputy chair of the British Museum.

J


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I was sure it said she was an American cloumnist at the beginning.....


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ok, i watched last night......whole programme was a circus. People were attacking Griffin, telling him what his views were, asking him to refute previous press statements, then didn't allow him to finish a sentence. *I also got quite agitated at the guy who called him 'dick' griffin....if Griffin had 'mistakenly' called him a dick he would have been told he was out of order and probably told it had racist undertones*  .......anyway, not an equal, unbiased presentation by the bbc, which was the excuse they used to allow him on the show in the first place....it seems you are only allowed to voice you opinion if you hold the same views as the majority of the crowd in thje audience.
> 
> Now i don't even like the Griffin guy, but i felt he acted with more decorum than the other 'guests' put together.Jack Straw should be shot, he is a [email protected] and the world would be a better place without him....and wtf was the deal with the American journallist!?
> 
> I don't feel that i can draw any real conclusion from any part of the show, a bit of a joke if i'm honest.


that p!ssed me off too! how cool did he think he was? very mature!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I was sure it said she was an American cloumnist at the beginning.....


Quite possibly. She is quite a prominent author too so I imagine that she has had writings in all sorts of publications.

J


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ok, i watched last night......whole programme was a circus. People were attacking Griffin, telling him what his views were, asking him to refute previous press statements, then didn't allow him to finish a sentence. *I also got quite agitated at the guy who called him 'dick' griffin....if Griffin had 'mistakenly' called him a dick he would have been told he was out of order and probably told it had racist undertones*  .......anyway, not an equal, unbiased presentation by the bbc, which was the excuse they used to allow him on the show in the first place....it seems you are only allowed to voice you opinion if you hold the same views as the majority of the crowd in thje audience.
> 
> Now i don't even like the Griffin guy, but i felt he acted with more decorum than the other 'guests' put together.Jack Straw should be shot, he is a [email protected] and the world would be a better place without him....and wtf was the deal with the American journallist!?
> 
> I don't feel that i can draw any real conclusion from any part of the show, a bit of a joke if i'm honest.


That "Dick" so called mistake just showed how the show was allowed to do whatever they wanted against him. But when the one white chap said "Why you letting in these immigrants in when there is not enough jobs for us" they basically moved onto the next person!

Sorry Sir, but you question is not part of the shows agenda!!



Joshua said:


> If you are on about the black woman to the right of Griffin, she is not a journalist. Her name is *Bonnie Greer* and she is the the deputy chair of the British Museum.
> 
> J


What is she doing there anyway? She is American born and not British?

And to quote wikipedia.

"She has lived in the UK since 1986, where she *has worked mainly in theatre with women and ethnic minorities*"

So she is all for equal rights and sh!t but yet her entire focus is only dealing with ethnic groups. Oh I forgot it's ok to focus only on ethnic groups but not only focus on whites!! :confused1:

I'm not upto speed with the BNP and Nick Griffin enough to really comment on this but the little bit I saw lastnight he lost the show before it started.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Best bit of TV ive watched in ages. It was cringe worthy.

To be honest he held his own because it was a BBC public hanging. The audiance was entirely 1 sided, the panel and questions were pretty much entirely made to attack him as a person and ideas.

They would ask 4-5 questions and allow him not really to respond to any. When he did get chance to respond most his answers especially on imigration were actually quiet well put HOWEVER they would cut in and cut him instantly down on a completely different point al together!

He stayed and took the beating from them all mind. Some of the points went so far off track mind it was stupid.

I think Jack Straw came across as the biggest tit. He really couldnt answer any question straight.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Ok, i watched last night......whole programme was a circus. People were attacking Griffin, telling him what his views were, asking him to refute previous press statements, then didn't allow him to finish a sentence. I also got quite agitated at the guy who called him 'dick' griffin....if Griffin had 'mistakenly' called him a dick he would have been told he was out of order and probably told it had racist undertones  .......anyway, not an equal, unbiased presentation by the bbc, which was the excuse they used to allow him on the show in the first place....it seems you are only allowed to voice you opinion if you hold the same views as the majority of the crowd in thje audience.
> 
> Now i don't even like the Griffin guy, but i felt he acted with more decorum than the other 'guests' put together.Jack Straw should be shot, he is a [email protected] and the world would be a better place without him....and wtf was the deal with the American journallist!?
> 
> I don't feel that i can draw any real conclusion from any part of the show, a bit of a joke if i'm honest.


Agree with you entirely...... It was a circus


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> that p!ssed me off too! how cool did he think he was? very mature!


and the giggling throughout the crowd, like i said a bit of a circus.. :cursing:

As i said, i found it hard to take it seriously, it was nothing more than bullying. No other issues had room as they kept swinging it back to the one issue......that he was a racist [email protected](in their opinions) The others were clearly firing at NG, at the beginning with Jack Straw, when Ng had been interrupted AGAIN when trying to reply he said something about Jacks family history, nothing more than Jack had done to Nick....yet speaker tells Nick it has nothing to do with the issue and to drop it, so why not tell Jack too?

Clear to see that free speech is only allowed when it conforms to their views.(re Moirs story on Gately) but not when it comes to all parties with seats being allowed to put their views across, even if it is in bad taste(in their opinion)


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

im non white, but even i was a little ruffled at the treatment he got on bbc1. very 1 sided. it was like vultures targetting the prey.

i found it funny when he said: the quaran treats women as 2nd class citizens, covers them up, gives them less rights etc, and nobody in the crowd or panel disagreed with this


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

The entire programme was a joke in my opinion. I found it insulted my intelligence as a viewer.

It was nothing more than a tv ratings circus, and instead of being a well balanced debate show, it turned into the lets shout at nick griffin show.

I know the guy deep down has some strange views on race and homosexuality but that is no reason to fill the audience anti Griffin memebers of the public, and let the show turn into a pantomime play!

I believe the programme should of been of a normal question time format, with Griffin appearring in the panel. This would of then probably given him enough rope to hang himself and people can make there own mind up about the bloke and his views.

However the BBC have invertintley boosted his and the BNP's profile and he will get some sympathy votes from other voters.

It just shows what a joke the BBC has become and how nieve they think the british people are, when we are clearly not!


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

The conservative baroness came out with some strong ideas, but the biggest issue is that all parties have moved away from white working class people. Cos of that vacuum the BNP have made ground.

All the major parties need to agree that they need to focus on all parts of the voting public. If they get into meaningful dialouge with all parts of our country they could do away with the vacuum that white working class people have found themselves in the last 25 years.


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

the bbc bleeds on about being impartial and treating every group as the same. but last night it was the opposite.


----------



## MDM23 (Feb 24, 2008)

Jack Straw as always came across like a complete muppet. Griffin is a gimp but the whole program was just an embarassment, especially the cheering and whooping from the audience, pathetic.

It's a pity there wasn't a meaningful discussion on issues that the population want to hear, ie. immigration, instead of 'you're racist blah blah'


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

Just a set up for Griffin to fall into the trap- thats not fair and total bollocks-


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

romper stomper said:


> Just a set up for Griffin to fall into the trap- thats not fair and total bollocks-


Or is Nick Griffin a very clever guy? By doing the programme and allowing himself to be verbally abused and bullied, he now comes accross as a victim and the underdog.

The british people love the underdog, this misled trap I believe, has won the BNP a few more votes from those who were mabie undecided about the party?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

johnboy05 said:


> Or is Nick Griffin a very clever guy? By doing the programme and allowing himself to be verbally abused and bullied, he now comes accross as a victim and the underdog.
> 
> The british people love the underdog, this misled trap I believe, has won the BNP a few more votes from those who were mabie undecided about the party?


Correct. I think the other parties are growing scared of the BNP. They know they are right but dont want to upset the looney lefties.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

The black guy in the 1st row on the very left made me laugh. Even when griffin made a very valid point, which was nothing to do with race, the guy would evil anyone who clapped lol.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

johnboy05 said:


> Or is Nick Griffin a very clever guy? By doing the programme and allowing himself to be verbally abused and bullied, he now comes accross as a victim and the underdog.
> 
> The british people love the underdog, this misled trap I believe, has won the BNP a few more votes from those who were mabie undecided about the party?


Something I was wondering on a simliar line . Though my thought was that although perhaps did not intentionally want to sit there and get attacked just the mere fact they wont allow him to relay his message and explain what he means and twisted whatever he said might anger some and convert them.

I mean if you really want to and can be bothered a little research you will find many group/club/organisation in the UK that support only ethnic groups and not whites.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Something I was wondering on a simliar line . Though my thought was that although perhaps did not intentionally want to sit there and get attacked just the mere fact they wont allow him to relay his message and explain what he means and twisted whatever he said might anger some and convert them.
> 
> I mean if you really want to and can be bothered a little research you will find* many group/club/organisation in the UK that support only ethnic groups and not whites*.


You can't say they have racist undertones though, heaven forbid it.


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Something I was wondering on a simliar line . Though my thought was that although perhaps did not intentionally want to sit there and get attacked just the mere fact they wont allow him to relay his message and explain what he means and twisted whatever he said might anger some and convert them.
> 
> *I mean if you really want to and can be bothered a little research you will find many group/club/organisation in the UK that support only ethnic groups and not whites*.


exactly, I think its become pretty clear that were second class citizens in our own country, personally I dont think the problem stems from colour or creed, but from a goverment thats to scared to stand up and defend its people. As nick griffin said if your not a criminal or a bogus immigrant you can stay, its the scum that come over here that he wants rid of. The ones that come over and sit on their ****s and wait for handouts, or go around commiting crime. As I previously said in another thread/post the labour goverment has plans to build prisons at the tax payers expense because of the sudden influx of immigrant criminals entering our country. So how jack straw can sit there and say that immigration contributes to our country in any shape or form as it stands at the minute is beyond me. I was also pretty annoyed at whoever the black woman was sat next to nick griffin, she basically talked sh!t all night spouting on about ice ages and whatever else. It has nothing to do with ice ages and neanderthal man, its about letting every tom d!ck and harry into the country and not giving a toss.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

The black woman had no place being there in my opinion, not because shes black but because she knows nothing. Next week they have John Sargent on??? Why??? What the **** does he know about anything?? I don't understand it.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Churchill was a mohawk indian......yeah right.... :lol:


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

lambert said:


> Correct. I think the other parties are growing scared of the BNP. They know they are right but dont want to upset the looney lefties.


Can you please elaborate on what they are right about, would like to know which policies are correct. Also can you please let me know how they would tackle these issues with their policies, in terms of implementation.

BTW this is not a go at you but just for my understanding.

On the whole the whole show was just a joke. Especially when the immigration issue was being discussed. The conservative lady came back with some good points to jack straw but clearly this converstaion was not continued. Yes people might think BNP are right about immigration but their method of eradicating this issue is not right. Even I agree thre is an issue but what would the BNP do with all the existing non-whites in this country?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> The black guy in the 1st row on the very left made me laugh. Even when griffin made a very valid point, which was nothing to do with race, the guy would evil anyone who clapped lol.


 :lol: Noticed that. Also loved the way the hand picked audience applauded everything the other panelists said most of which was a load of bollox.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

i didnt post the thread but thanks for the posts @ everyone.i work a [email protected] of a week and dont get time for watching tv (but then im raking it in so i can live without the box lol).

kicking myself a bit cos i should have put money on how the show was going to go. im quite angry actually because it just shows what a dire state we are in, that we are unable to listen and discuss. my fear is that yes the showing last night could push people who were undecided to vote for them and in doing this, this way, the bbc have denied the public the chance to really scrutanize the BNP. which needs t be done as make no mistake, people are voting for them. whether we/you/me/anyone of any colour like it, they are gaining power.

by the sounds of it poor show by the bbc, question time crowd were the same as always but with an anti-nick-griffin-twist because hes sticking up for the people of the country - and doing this makes him racist because they havnt actually listened to what he said. the american who was there was pointless (question time seem to have a problem with adding people on the panelwho have an irrelevant position). jack straw behaved as usual ......but........did it make or break them?

from reading your comments id say it did neither.... but more on the side of make them than break


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Jack Straw should be shot, he is a [email protected] and the world would be a better place without him....QUOTE]
> 
> Thats a cracking statement right there Mrs Weeman! :thumb:


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> ...
> 
> What is she doing there anyway? She is American born and not British?
> 
> ...


Question time will almost always have a non politician on their panel - comedians, journalists, writers, representatives from NGOs, charities, etc. When bank failures were topical they had an ex banker on there, and when the warning by the ICO that increased surveillance was leading the UK to sleepwalk into a policed state, they had Shami Chakrabarti from liberty on there. Environmentalists and scientists have appeared in the past, who have ripped apart pseudo-scientific claims by politicians who are using selective arguments or false evidence.

The birth in the UK has never been a prerequisite for membership of the panel. They have had US journalists on around the time when Obama was elected and he provided a stateside viewpoint to compare with that typified by the UK media. Germaine Greer has had numerous appearances on the panel, and has given politicians a run for their money, and provided excellent challenge to all sorts of nonsense wheeled out by politicians.

I think that their purpose is to stimulate debate, and to put in alternative, informed views that are outside the usual policy range of the political parties on the issues likely to arise.

If I were to play devils advocate on why she was selected for the panel, it could be to do with her understanding of many of the issues that Griffin was likely to raise - women (islamic subjugation of women), ethnic identity (a topical issue with the recent ruling that the BNP's constitution could not use their ethnic/racial categories, nor were those ethnic groups ones which were recognised as standardised ethnic groupings), and here knowledge of evidence available on the historical progression of mankind (the BNP has used questionable claims on genetic lineage and genetic evidence of historical migration pattens ). That is just a guess though.

J


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Imy79 said:


> *Can you please elaborate on what they are right about, would like to know which policies are correct. Also can you please let me know how they would tackle these issues with their policies, in terms of implementation.*
> 
> BTW this is not a go at you but just for my understanding.
> 
> On the whole the whole show was just a joke. Especially when the immigration issue was being discussed. The conservative lady came back with some good points to jack straw but clearly this converstaion was not continued. Yes people might think BNP are right about immigration but their method of eradicating this issue is not right. Even I agree thre is an issue but what would the BNP do with all the existing non-whites in this country?


Immigration policies i feel. As for implementing them im not really the right person to be deciding however for a start I would put an end to benefits and handouts for the scroungers who come to the uk for an easy life.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree about killing Jack Straw. Personally I'd take a bat to him.


----------



## Total Rebuild (Sep 9, 2009)

The American woman's comments about how we are all from Africa so there's no such thing as an indigenous people was rediculous. Would she I wonder use the same argument to justify and vindicate European colonialisation of Africa? Surely under her argument, the white Europeans were just indigenous people returning home.

Something tells me she wouldn't. What an arogant pratt she was.


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

lambert said:


> Immigration policies i feel. As for implementing them im not really the right person to be deciding however for a start I would put an end to benefits and handouts for the scroungers who come to the uk for an easy life.


I have a problem with scroungers and people who rely on benefits by choice, regardless of where they are from. I have better things to be spending my taxes on than people who can't be assed to pull their own weight in society.

J


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Total Rebuild said:


> The American woman's comments about how we are all from Africa so there's no such thing as an indigenous people was rediculous. Would she I wonder use the same argument to justify and vindicate European colonialisation of Africa? Surely under her argument, the white Europeans were just indigenous people returning home.
> 
> Something tells me she wouldn't. What an arogant pratt she was.


There was another in the audience who stated that we are all from Africa & no one's really European anyhow... beggers belief lol.

By these workings we should let the entire worlds population into the UK simply because we are all human.

I'm sure N Griffin and his policies may be abhorrent to many people but the idea that too much PC and far too much immigration (on tv it seems an unstoppable swarm) is making a mockery of this land - is just what many people think.

The papers and news are full off Songatt type stories, so why pick on Griffin? His opinion of immigration is just the same as what the media is alerting us to.

Isn't it??????

Nick Griffin obviously hasn't the high-brow education the other have and that came across to me, but the crowd and the panel acted like teenagers. Stroppy, arrogant, opinionated and to me made themselves look daft. The plan was to make HIM look daft. It failed. It failed because they couldn't control themselves.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm not a fan of this guy btw.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Witch-King said:


> There was another in the audience who stated that we are all from Africa & no one's really European anyhow... beggers belief lol.
> 
> By these workings we should let the entire worlds population into the UK simply because we are all human.
> 
> ...


Is he not a law graduate from Oxford.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> There was another in the audience who stated that we are all from Africa & no one's really European anyhow... beggers belief lol.
> 
> By these workings we should let the entire worlds population into the UK simply because we are all human.
> 
> ...


The reason he is picked on, his party is the only party in the country that has policies based on race. That is the bottom line, he can try to be clever about it and hide it (which he clearly has not mastered yet).


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

lambert said:


> Is he not a law graduate from Oxford.


I stand corrected! :whistling:


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> ... so why pick on Griffin? His opinion of immigration is just the same as what the media is alerting us to.
> 
> Isn't it??????


Actually, it's not. The press and the general public concensus is that immigration has been seriously mismanaged over the past few years to the extent that vast numbers of people with no right to be here and no prospect of making a positive contribution, either socially or economically, have been able to settle.

Griffin's opinion is that everybody who falls outside his definition of indigenous British should be put out the country. That is not heresay or misquote - it is clearly stated in the BNP manifesto. His proposed solution, as published in the manifesto, is "voluntary repatriation" of all non-indigenous people. That raises various points. The first, is exactly how do you define who the indigenous people are? Hence all the discussion last night about ice ages etc. How far back does someone need to be able to trace their British heritage before Griffin considers them indigenous?

The next problem with his voluntary repatriation policy is that it makes no allowances for an individual's social or economic value. Most people probably think he is just talking about booting out illegals and recent immigrants who have either failed to integrate or financially support themselves. No, he's talking about every single person he deems to be non-indigenous. For any single one of us that almost certainly covers a good many of our own friends, family and colleagues.

The final problem with his voluntary repatriation policy worth covering is the fact that it is completely and utterly unworkable. How much exactly do we think you might have to offer in incentives to persuade a family that's been settled her for two, three or more generations to sell up and move to a country most of them barely know, leaving behind jobs, homes, friends and business? Multiply whatever figure you come up with times the number of families that are non-British by Griffin's standard and you'll come up with a figure that makes the recent bank bail-out look like pocket money.

Now comes the really sinister part. What happens when voluntary repatriation doesn't work? Surely he wouldn't? Gosh no! Actually, yes he would. Go back about 6 years (IIRC) and the stated policy in the BNP manifesto was one of enforced repatriation. It doesn't take much immagination to figure out what that would entail.

I can only imagine that the majority of people who vote for the BNP either are not fully aware of the core believes of Griffin and the party elite or refuse to believe that they really are that twisted. Most voters, I would hope, are just seriously disenchanted with the complete mismanagement of immigration and the economy and have fallen for the slick window dressing that has been applied to the BNP since Griffin took control.


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

lambert said:


> Is he not a law graduate from Oxford.


think so and hes a millionaire businessman


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Imy79 said:


> The reason he is picked on, his party is the only party in the country that has policies based on race. That is the bottom line, he can try to be clever about it and hide it (which he clearly has not mastered yet).


Not sure he was trying to hide it. Britain for the British, isn't that the thing? His thing, I mean.

Naturally 'race' must follow, at least for those wanting access to the UK. He said colour isn't a concern (which was laughed at) but I imagine that he's talking about even, say, white - Catholic Poles, tanned Turks, Spaniards, Africans etc etc etc.

I hate to sound like i'm defending him. I'm try not to. But if he (or anybody for that matter) mentions immigration.. you are a nazi..!

He visited the Lebanese (Libya?) bloke, well shock horror! Many politicians have, are they twisted idiots? No, they are securing deals.


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> I mean if you really want to and can be bothered a little research you will find many group/club/organisation in the UK that support only ethnic groups and not whites.


ALL minorities or underrepresented groups need organisations to stick up for their rights. Whites are hardly underrepresented OR a minority.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

I think that they are a legitimate party and as such deserve airtime. Whilst we may not agree with them should not preclude their being heard in this democracy. By the way, nice to be back


----------



## newhope (Oct 5, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> ALL minorities or underrepresented groups need organisations to stick up for their rights. Whites are hardly underrepresented OR a minority.


no whites couldnt be considered a minoroty, do you have to be a minority to have your 'side' supported,...also 20% of the uk population is hardly a minority

also can you name the pro-white organisations? i can only think of the BNP lol, but i can tell you theres black and asian associations for thers that and he other


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> ALL minorities or underrepresented groups need organisations to stick up for their rights. Whites are hardly underrepresented OR a minority.


Just because whites are a majority doesnt mean anything. The point is you can have all the black/asian/caribean groups you want and nothing is said of it. Start a white organisation and its ridiculed.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

you have got to admire nick griffin for having the balls to go on there in front of the whole country knowing that a large % of people hate him.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Witch-King said:


> Not sure he was trying to hide it. Britain for the British, isn't that the thing? His thing, I mean.
> 
> Naturally 'race' must follow, at least for those wanting access to the UK. He said colour isn't a concern (which was laughed at) but I imagine that he's talking about even, say, white - Catholic Poles, tanned Turks, Spaniards, Africans etc etc etc.
> 
> ...


Read Ian's post above, which clearly state some of his ideas in regards to race. These are facts and his party's mainfesto.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

lambert said:


> Just because whites are a majority doesnt mean anything. The point is you can have all the black/asian/caribean groups you want and nothing is said of it. Start a white organisation and its ridiculed.


amen


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

newhope said:


> no whites couldnt be considered a minoroty, do you have to be a minority to have your 'side' supported,...also 20% of the uk population is hardly a minority


Your "side" is the mainstream and pretty much every group and establishment out there.



> *also can you name the pro-white organisations*? i can only think of the BNP lol, but i can tell you theres black and asian associations for thers that and he other


*********** is about white supremacy. Minority groups are always about equal rights and fair treatment.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

newhope said:


> no whites couldnt be considered a minoroty, do you have to be a minority to have your 'side' supported,...also 20% of the uk population is hardly a minority
> 
> also can you name the pro-white organisations? i can only think of the BNP lol, but i can tell you theres black and asian associations for thers that and he other


I agree with where your coming from here to a certain extent. very interesting point.

BUT

If the BNP are the answer to these minority groups then...well.... :whistling:


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

lambert said:


> Just because whites are a majority doesnt mean anything. The point is you can have all the black/asian/caribean groups you want and nothing is said of it. Start a white organisation and its ridiculed.


Well yes it means everything.

Why would you need a white only group if not to keep other races down?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Imy79 said:


> I agree with where your coming from here to a certain extent. very interesting point.
> 
> BUT
> 
> If the BNP are the answer to these minority groups then...well.... :whistling:


You might question why they even need an answer. With a few very limited exceptions they are not doing anyone else any harm. Except perhaps winding up people who prefer to blame others for their own underachievement rather than facing up to the more likely reality.


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Hawky said:


> The black woman had no place being there in my opinion, not because shes black but because she knows nothing. *Next* week they have *John Sargent on??? Why??? What the **** does he know about anything?? I don't understand it.*


This is a joke yes?

(Not that he is on Question Time...but the 'what does he know' statement)


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> Well yes it means everything.
> 
> Why would you need a white only group if not to keep other races down?


Why not. Why do you need non white only groups? Look at the end of the day its racist to have white only anything. Theres no point trying to cover it up with the non white groups are minorities.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Imy79 said:


> Read Ian's post above, which clearly state some of his ideas in regards to race. These are facts and his party's mainfesto.


Just did ta. Somehow I missed his post on page 9.

I claim ignorance, down to the fact that I haven't bothered to look into the bnp's policies. I thought repatriation was something from the nf's past & not a current flavour.

There you go eh, it's an education eh!


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

lambert said:


> Why not. Why do you need non white only groups? Look at the end of the day its racist to have white only anything. Theres no point trying to cover it up with the non white groups are minorities.


Firstly minority focussed groups DO NOT prevent anyone from joining. White people can join all they want.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Can anyone join the KKK lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

lambert said:


> Just because whites are a majority doesnt mean anything. The point is you can have all the black/asian/caribean groups you want and nothing is said of it. Start a white organisation and its ridiculed.


 x2 ONCE A WHITE AIRS HIS VIEWS HE IS A NAZI:cursing: FFS its one way traffic in some peoples eyes


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

In the London borough of Brent where I am unfortunate enough to live, being a white person means I AM AN ETHNIC MINORITY!

Unless, of course, you go to a local underground station any Mon-Fri and the only people you'll see going to work are white.

Go anywhere else during the working week round here eg post office? All non-white.

Don't try blowing smoke up my ass with intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

he is flawed from the off...I didn't think english people are strictly indigenous? That would be like the white americans complaining about mexicans?..... Saying that...what is indigenous if you define yourself as english you are clearly not..... I would of thought the majority of people who claim to be idigenous are infact have mixed origins how far do you have to trace the family tree to claim to be indigenous?....

Celtic people were here long before the english, thats from the off.....

I do think his policies on immigration need tweeking but i was shocked to hear 30% percent of the population of britain is made up of immigrints...I don't know if thats just 1st generation or maybe 2nd or 3rd generations where is the line? I think nick griffin is scared of white britain losing its identity of being a white nation...white history and white heritage...I think he gets ticked off when asians and blacks call britain their country etc... Thing is if 5 million of us left for iraq stay there 100 years and claimed that country as our own how many Iraqi's would say yes thats right? And then accept our culture white women walking round drunk in next to nothing...it wouldnt happen so why should it happen here? You go to a country you accept their society....

That jack straw numpty was trying to make out we are so diverse there isn't a british so called white culture which means we have no identity...He was trying to make out everyone can be british just by citizenship----that ticks me off... I am white British...nothing more nothing less.....Britain is a white country end of... I dont mind immigrints here. all my friends are polish....but they never claim that they are british they are proud of being polish.....They contribute to the country yes they do have their own little communities....If you go to spain there are english communites all other...at the end of the day.. we can all harp on as much as we like.....But at the of it we have our cultures and people and that will never change

There was a black woman moaning jack straw said afro carribean,, but i bet she still thinks of herself as british...Why is that? Can you be dual nationalities and celebrate your decendancy? its a very complicated matter....Which i personally think isnt all that important... I dont have an opinion

Its all well saying they should intergrate into our society cus we are white british... but at the end of the day...when you go on holiday to say spain and a couple from another part of the country turn up. how long is it before you sit down with them and have a beer and a chat... I

I moved to sweden....for a few years oh yes soon as i turned 18 i was down the irish bar meeting people from the uk...these people were on holiday in sweden spending there nights in an irish bar meeting brits...why not go to a swedish cafe and meet swedes?......its too complicated to have a clear answer


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

In all fairness the BNP were well and truly stitched up IMO, instead of actually focusing on how bad the current government is, most of the panel just attempted to seize the day by shifting the entire programme around Nick Griffin being there.

IMO The tory government we last had, and the current labour dossers are far worse for moulding what this country has become, ie; Maggie ripping the heart out of communities on her crusade against the miners in the 80's, and Labour allowing every tom, dick and Harry, or should I say, Imran, Mohammed and Mr Malik through the ***** door without thinking about the knock on effect, open door immigration would have.

All these past balls up's were nicely swerved as they united to rip into someone who I suppose has the balls to stand up and say what *he* believes in.....that audience look handpicked if Ive ever seen one too, as mentioned, go to many working class area's/towns and you would and will find a very different opinion......its also plain to see that most of the audience are major hypocrits, they clearly believe everything they read in the papaers, as most do when they form their opions on the BNP.

It seems slating the BNP is flavour of the month, every political flyer Ive had thru my door for the elections are harping on about how **** scared everyone is of the BNP gaining more seats, when in reality they see it as a meal ticket to win back support by going on about how evil they are.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> In the London borough of Brent where I am unfortunate enough to live, being a white person means I AM AN ETHNIC MINORITY!
> 
> Unless, of course, you go to a local underground station any Mon-Fri and the only people you'll see going to work are white.
> 
> ...


East Ham here, I'm a minority too lol

No joking matter though, it's a fvcking hell hole.


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

40 mins into that video...he is saying whites are like the aborigines of the uk....and the red indians are of north america etc....Whats wrong with that he got almost booed by whites!...What is up with that...


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

offo said:


> 40 mins into that video...he is saying whites are like the aborigines of the uk....and the red indians are of north america etc....Whats wrong with that he got almost booed by whites!...What is up with that...


Well it's completely incorrect for one.

http://timesonline.typepad.com/science/2009/10/nick-griffins-bad-science.html


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

booed by the ******* lol


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

dongrammar said:


> Well it's completely incorrect for one.
> 
> http://timesonline.typepad.com/science/2009/10/nick-griffins-bad-science.html


yeah no one evolved here but the original folk i think he is trying to say that derived from the original peoples here....Basque are heavily involved in N.welsh ancestory...all british white if you could trace back the ancestory right to the beginning of britain will be mixed in some way undeniable.....The thing is all countries are made of immigrints apart from the original birth place of man...thats if you follow evolution...at the end of the day white people claimed this country for their own along time before other races...did if that is wrong so be it but a culture,society and an Identity was formed here for 100 probably 1000s of years... before other races.. came here...

i know if i had a grand children in america..they would call themselves american.... where is the line...does that mean any tom dick and harry should be allowed in any country they want? I am not saying only whites built britain... but it is a white country at the end of the day...


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

The indigenous peoples of the British Isles ae just that - indigenous.

NW EUROPEANS.

You can call them Celts, Saxons, Picts, Vikings, whatever BUT the indigenous peoples of these islands are NW EUROPEANS albeit from a variety of "tribes".

The only people who question this are those that ain't.

Bonnie Greer made up what she was saying and should be ashamed of herself. THE FIRST SETTLERS HERE DID NOT COME FROM AFRICA. THEY WERE NOT NEANDERTHALS. ASIAN AND AFRICAN ARMIES DID NOT SETTLE HERE WHEN THE ROMANS LEFT.

The "out of Africa" THEORETICAL evidence has become less and less convincing as technology has progressed since the 1950s. Concurrent evolutionary theory is gaining momentum and is supported by science.

Other very similar but distinct species developed independantly of one another all over the world eg swallows. Why not humans. More and more recent wholly unbiased scientific evidence suggests they did.

But screw science and the truth - YOU CAN'T SAY IT BECAUSE SOMEONE MIGHT BE OFFENDED AND YOU'LL BE BRANDED A RACIST.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

offo said:


> Celtic people were here long before the english, thats from the off.....


The Celts, Picts and Britons if I got my facts right.

I know the genealogy points to various countries, Mongolian seems a favourite, I'd like mine done one day. I reckon i'm pureblood and descended from Boadicea.

Don't be too hard on the English though, they invented trousers to warm your Celtic knees didn't they.. :lol:


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

Witch-King said:


> The Celts, Picts and Britons if I got my facts right.
> 
> I know the genealogy points to various countries, Mongolian seems a favourite, I'd like mine done one day. I reckon i'm pureblood and descended from Boadicea.
> 
> Don't be too hard on the English though, they invented trousers to warm your Celtic knees didn't they.. :lol:


not having a go at the english...just saying he going on about immigrints. but the english are defintley not original.....because celts were there before them so its flawed from the off.... I think they need to stop more people coming for the simple fact no jobs.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I know. Just yankin your chain mate


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

all whtie brits are hybrids all mixed eventually in another 1000 years....we may have the same problem again if we have all integrated by then...about other people coming here


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

dongrammar said:


> Well it's completely incorrect for one.
> 
> http://timesonline.typepad.com/science/2009/10/nick-griffins-bad-science.html


Or is it.... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Lady_of_Paviland

.. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gough%27s_Cave

:confused1:


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

I think that nick griffin portrayed himself well in this , he is the only politician that i have ever watched and thought ' oh this mans actually telling us how it is' what he says in ways is correct, he states his opinion which i may admit was very biast, he was the only person on the whole show to give a straight answer unlike the other Mp's who took a question, and give an answer the audience wanted to here. It began to get the point where it was a chat show, about popularity. They singled him out as being some sort of pillow case head wearing, swastika tattoo'd nazi. I think some of his views are correct, why shouldnt we focus more on ourselves. Why should we feel obliged to send aid to third world countries. I obviously don't agree with his theory of wanting this country to be 99% white, but i feel like he has some good views. And tonight they only allowed him to show himself in a good manner - by the way! this is the first interest ive ever shown in politics so it could be ****e!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Let be honest here folks.If your racist your racist you can buy a suit glam things up your a racist and thats what the bnp have done. Cleaned things up but their a racist organisation same as the kkk black panthers muslim extremists etc. So people can but some b/s spin on it but their racist. The only thing is they have come to power persay not only because they have the racist vote but people are fed up and cant see a change. Even on the program a black man eluded to the fact that the immagration policy and the use of resources is why some people have voted for the bnp because as racist as they are and extreme as they are their willing to say enough is enough. Although their version of enough is enough is more like ethnic cleansing,were people like me would be sent back to their country even though Im ENGLISH and VERY PROUD.

The government is to blame and so are all the other parties. For example if you they know there are 40,000 illegal immegrants that are living in the uk get rid of them same as people are doll scrounging lazy gimps make them work,same as if somebody commits a crime punish them dont nanny them. The government needs to restore national pride and you dont need to be pure white to have national pride,just love the country. At the moment what is to love;so groups like the BNP can prey on peoples fears especially if they can offer some hope.

I work etc yet where I live there are free loaders everywhere dont work yet can afford more than me now if I was white and I saw this and these people were of colour this would **** me of. If it got worse by the year may train of thought might become racially based. Then if I read what the BNP were offereing Id go for it but if the government and parties sorted themselves and the situation out the bnp would go back to being EXCATLY WHAT IT IS A RACIST GROUP.

Plus common sense a black board is exactly that bah bah black sheep is the song,equal rights not take the **** rights and feel quoters have to be met, a gay man doesnt want to be treated any less than a straight man same as a lesbian. As humans these are things we know ,yet the government wade in with nonsense without sorting out the real issues.

I HAVE SPOKEN/RANTED POWER TO THE PEOPLE NOT YOUR RACE!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's Nick Griffin's summary of what happened on QT.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well ive been away all week, and watched with interest last nights QT.From the opening gambit, it was apparent that Griffin was atttending his own lynching.

Can you imagine the meeting.A long rectangular table, of spineless, graduate ex student leftie bbc tv executives,rubbing their hands with childlike glee at the propect of teaching "that nasty man" a lesson.

I bet rupert, giles and charles, could hardly contain themselves.Lets make 90% of the audience young trendy london non-white types, that we went to "uni" with.Also , we will make sure that all the pre-screened questions are ONLY about the BNPs stand on immigration.Also on the panel we will have an american who has studied evolution, and a labour mp whos father was a fukcing coward.

In previous interviews Griffin has done a commendable job, of stating BNP policy.Last nights fisaco, was however too much.Griffin floundered,and at times i squirmed as he dug himself in a bit deeper, the gay statement, "seeing men kiss gives me the creeps" wasnt neccessary,whether he thinks it or not.

Howver , it seems as though they may have taken it too far.Griffin has been cast as the "bullied underdog" and we all know, how much us brits like to champion the underdog dont we? it was blantant and obvious.It just shows you how much contempt the bbc treats the viewing public with.Your transparent tatics has been revealed, and it has backfired.The tide is turning,and the momentum growing.You can only corner an otherwise placid animal for so long, before it has no choice other than to bite you!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

essexboy said:


> Well ive been away all week, and watched with interest last nights QT.From the opening gambit, it was apparent that Griffin was atttending his own lynching.
> 
> Can you imagine the meeting.A long rectangular table, of spineless, graduate ex student leftie bbc tv executives,rubbing their hands with childlike glee at the propect of teaching "that nasty man" a lesson.
> 
> ...


agree with everything there bud, good post.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Golden Man said:


> Let be honest here folks.If your racist your racist you can buy a suit glam things up your a racist and thats what the bnp have done. Cleaned things up but their a racist organisation same as the kkk black panthers muslim extremists etc. So people can but some b/s spin on it but their racist. The only thing is they have come to power persay not only because they have the racist vote but people are fed up and cant see a change. Even on the program a black man eluded to the fact that the immagration policy and the use of resources is why some people have voted for the bnp because as racist as they are and extreme as they are their willing to say enough is enough. Although their version of enough is enough is more like ethnic cleansing,were people like me would be sent back to their country even though Im ENGLISH and VERY PROUD.
> 
> The government is to blame and so are all the other parties. For example if you they know there are 40,000 illegal immegrants that are living in the uk get rid of them same as people are doll scrounging lazy gimps make them work,same as if somebody commits a crime punish them dont nanny them. The government needs to restore national pride and you dont need to be pure white to have national pride,just love the country. At the moment what is to love;so groups like the BNP can prey on peoples fears especially if they can offer some hope.
> 
> ...


another good post bud :beer:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

cAN SOMEBODY WHO LOVES THE BNP AND WHAT IT really really STANDS FOR CLEAR UP A POINT FOR ME AS I AINT THAT SMART!!! WHAT IS THE NON VIOLENT PART OF THE KKK,IS IT THE SAME AS THE NON VIOLENT PART AS THE NF,EDR, BLACK PANTHERS AND MUSLIM EXTRIMISTS. IM JUST AMAZED THAT THIS IS MAKING SO MUCH HEADLINES.ITS BLATENTLY OBVIOUS WHAT NICK GRIFFEN STANDS FOR SAME AS ITS OBVIOUS THAT GOVERNMENTS ARENT DOING THEIR JOBS.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> cAN SOMEBODY WHO LOVES THE BNP AND WHAT IT really really STANDS FOR CLEAR UP A POINT FOR ME AS I AINT THAT SMART!!! WHAT IS THE NON VIOLENT PART OF THE KKK,IS IT THE SAME AS THE NON VIOLENT PART AS THE NF,EDR, BLACK PANTHERS AND MUSLIM EXTRIMISTS. IM JUST AMAZED THAT THIS IS MAKING SO MUCH HEADLINES.ITS BLATENTLY OBVIOUS WHAT NICK GRIFFEN STANDS FOR SAME AS ITS OBVIOUS THAT GOVERNMENTS ARENT DOING THEIR JOBS.


David Duke *used to be* head of the KKK. Nick Griffin went on a fund raising campaign in America and spoke at a nationalist meeting which David Duke also spoke at. At that time David Duke was no longer a part of the KKK, however, he was pretty much a white supremacist.

There is no love lost between these two, most white nationalist nazi types hate Griffin because of what he's done with the BNP.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

KRS said:


> David Duke *used to be* head of the KKK. Nick Griffin went on a fund raising campaign in America and spoke at a nationalist meeting which David Duke also spoke at. At that time David Duke was no longer a part of the KKK, however, he was pretty much a white supremacist.
> 
> There is no love lost between these two, most white nationalist nazi types hate Griffin because of what he's done with the BNP.


Okay Im confused because nick griffen ,the bnp havent done anything different just watered down their views till if they get into power they show their true COLOURS bit like all the parties do. Still I dont get the non violent bit. As I said I may not be the smartest person! but I dont get it. Being a non-violent kkk member does it mean that he wants ethnic cleansing but doesnt want to do the dirty work what does it mean. To me its like saying your a non violent muslim extremist just doesnt work out..maybe its just me.

Anyway good luck to his party and all those who share his REAL views.Me am ENGLISH and proud and cant change my skin colour for griffen and his followers. The government maybe they will figure out that they need to take action then these groups wont gain power.Hook man, griffen and co shouldnt be allowed to do what they do. Just my view.


----------



## Sylar (Sep 7, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> That "Dick" so called mistake just showed how the show was allowed to do whatever they wanted against him. But when the one white chap said "Why you letting in these immigrants in when there is not enough jobs for us" they basically moved onto the next person!
> 
> Sorry Sir, but you question is not part of the shows agenda!!


Totally agree with that mate.

The whole show revolved around attacking the BNP, and from what it looked like to many, 'bullying' Nick Griffin, like a pack of wolfs after blood and meat. First of all, I'd like to say I think the man is a clear bigot and a racist - but the way the BBC chose to run the programme will definitely have drummed up allot of sympathy for the man. Even though he deserved it, he looked vulnerable, sweaty and basically... weak.

Most British people don't like to see a person getting ganged up on, and his party did get 1 Million British votes, allowing them 2 MEP seats.

The entire show revolved around him getting personally attacked from every angle. It's the first time in the programmes history I've known it to be a circus/witch hunt like that. They did move on during the last 10 minutes, but that again was directed at the BNP for their stance on homosexuality.

I disagree strongly with his views on the holocaust and his racism, but the BBC's QT made a big mistake in the way the directed the programme IMO - They could have run a normal show and give him enough rope to hang himself on polices he hasn't a clue about, but instead, they made him look like a bullied 'victim' to his 1 million voters, and no doubt to many other future potential voters too.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Okay Im confused because nick griffen ,the bnp havent done anything different just watered down their views till if they get into power they show their true COLOURS bit like all the parties do. Still I dont get the non violent bit. As I said I may not be the smartest person! but I dont get it. Being a non-violent kkk member does it mean that he wants ethnic cleansing but doesnt want to do the dirty work what does it mean. To me its like saying your a non violent muslim extremist just doesnt work out..maybe its just me.
> 
> Anyway good luck to his party and all those who share his REAL views.Me am ENGLISH and proud and cant change my skin colour for griffen and his followers. The government maybe they will figure out that they need to take action then these groups wont gain power.Hook man, griffen and co shouldnt be allowed to do what they do. Just my view.


You would be quite surprised at how the BNP have changed, the original power base of the BNP used to be Skinheads, Neo Nazi's, Racists and what not. Anyone who professes to such ideology these days would have their membership revoked. Through grass roots campaigning they have attracted a far broader section of the population to become members. With the change in members also comes the changes in policy as members get to vote on the party's constitution.

I don't no if anyone picked up on it yesterday, but he stated that the party is not about repatriation of non whites and said that they could stay. What he did say was all foreign criminals, bogus asylum seekers and no contributors will be told to leave.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

All i want is less immigrants coming in, that's all, i love diversity but i's getting pathetic now and the BNP are playing the ideal role by saying a more extreme version of this.

At least he has the balls to stand up and say what he feels no matter how off beat and extreme those feelings are. I'm sick of politicians to go about their jobs just because the pay is good.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> All i want is less immigrants coming in, that's all, i love diversity but i's getting pathetic now and the BNP are playing the ideal role by saying a more extreme version of this.
> 
> At least he has the balls to stand up and say what he feels no matter how off beat and extreme those feelings are. I'm sick of politicians to go about their jobs just because the pay is good.


Last sentence agree whole heartedly.KRS when did this change take place as only 4months ago I had dealings with some members that I resolved. To be honest I know nothing has changed just re-packaged LloyOfGrimsby NAILED IT WITH THE LAST SENTENCE regards politicians. reps for you just for the last sentence


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

All i want is, People to do something to deserve to live in this country. I'm all for equality means sending back benefits to your own country for all 23 children, Whom are 10 months apart. I find it a bit tedious, Maybe did could come across wrong. But im trying to say if you are here to leech of the country, then you should be gone. Regardless of white, black, brown, yellow whatver


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't doubt for one minute their are some nasty fvckers that are members.

Most of the publicity the BNP receives is negative. A lot of ignorant people think Oooh! the BNP!, lets join up and do a bit of paki bashing, because of what they read in a newspaper. They then attend a BNP meeting and find themselves surrounded quite ordinary folk talking about politics. I'm sure they feel quite let down lol.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

KRS said:


> You would be quite surprised at how the BNP have changed, the original power base of the BNP used to be Skinheads, Neo Nazi's, Racists and what not. Anyone who professes to such ideology these days would have their membership revoked. Through grass roots campaigning they have attracted a far broader section of the population to become members. With the change in members also comes the changes in policy as members get to vote on the party's constitution.
> 
> *I don't no if anyone picked up on it yesterday, but he stated that the party is not about repatriation of non whites and said that they could stay*. What he did say was all foreign criminals, bogus asylum seekers and no contributors will be told to leave.


Sorry I don't buy that one bit, the only reason some changes are being made is because his hand has been forced. You have to look at his background to know this..


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

Imy79 said:


> Sorry I don't buy that one bit, the only reason some changes are being made is because his hand has been forced. You have to look at his background to know this..


Isn't this something that could be said of all politicians? There are few, if any politicians who haven't or wouldn't change,modify or try to hide there true feelings in order to reach the position they desire.

Take the question on Islam, directed at Griffin last night. It was the only question which following his answer was not passed to the other panel members to have their say on either the question of whether Islam is evil or to counter Griffins answer...why..because none of them would say what their feelings are on the way women are treated as 2nd class, the ridiculous situation where a woman needs multiple MALE witnesses to report been raped, or the fact that women who are raped are stoned to death for adultery ( there is a post somewhere on this forum with details of this happening.

It was also the only question where the audience shut the fcvk up and allowed him to answer and said nothing after, which was pretty much the same response from the other panel members.

If Griffin haddened got the past he has regarding his openly racist views and the whole program had been devoted to the issues that have perhaps caused more people to vote for the BNP...immigration controls or the lack of it, the inability of the politicians to deal with the extemist islamists with a zero tolerance approach, then the politicians from the main parties wouldn't have had HIS views to use to hide their own and their parties failings in dealing with the issues above...


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Golden Man said:


> cAN SOMEBODY WHO LOVES THE BNP AND WHAT IT really really STANDS FOR CLEAR UP A POINT FOR ME AS I AINT THAT SMART!!! WHAT IS THE NON VIOLENT PART OF THE KKK,IS IT THE SAME AS THE NON VIOLENT PART AS THE NF,EDR, BLACK PANTHERS AND MUSLIM EXTRIMISTS. IM JUST AMAZED THAT THIS IS MAKING SO MUCH HEADLINES.ITS BLATENTLY OBVIOUS WHAT NICK GRIFFEN STANDS FOR SAME AS ITS OBVIOUS THAT GOVERNMENTS ARENT DOING THEIR JOBS.


If he was to change the way he relates to black and asian British people would it make you support the plight of the BNP? Or would you always oppose the BNP personally because you don't think it can be anything other than a racist organisation? I'm asking genuinely.. not making a statement myself...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Imy79 said:


> Sorry I don't buy that one bit, the only reason some changes are being made is because his hand has been forced. You have to look at his background to know this..


Jack Straw was a member of the young communist league as a student. Look how many were killed by communists Russia.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Hawky said:


> If he was to change the way he relates to black and asian British people would it make you support the plight of the BNP? Or would you always oppose the BNP personally because you don't think it can be anything other than a racist organisation? I'm asking genuinely.. not making a statement myself...


No I wouldnt vote for the BNP solely because of what their based on/about but if there was an election I would struggle to want to vote for any party.To me if you are affiliiated with any racist group such as the kkk or muslim extremists you wont get my vote as I its just to wacky for me. What Id like to see is for a party less extreme take a stand in regards to nhs,jobs,education,immigration.The issues that matter.You dont have to be extreme. That just my view.

See black,people of colour asian we dont need to be related to just accepted BUT in the same breath have to be law abiding like anybody else irrespective of colour.

I just cant understand why its so hard to figure out for example positive discrimination wouldnt be needed if people saw a person but then it shouldnt be abused either.

Crime you should be punished

Health spend the money and fat cat bosses should have to justify why they get silly bonuses.

If country aint going well the rich shouldnt be getting paid bonuses they should be contributing MR BROWN+co like all us workers should be accountable for the country and the actions it takes that affect the country.

Immigration-simple illegal back you unless given permission and its corny but when in rome do what roman's do by that I mean imprass a culture dont expect a culture/race to bend over for you.

I could keep going but its boring!!!!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

KRS said:


> Jack Straw was a member of the young communist league as a student. Look how many were killed by communists Russia.


1 or 2... http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d1/World_War_II_Casualties.svg

..ish


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

Hawky said:


> If he was to change the way he relates to black and asian British people would it make you support the plight of the BNP? Or would you always oppose the BNP personally because you don't think it can be anything other than a racist organisation? I'm asking genuinely.. not making a statement myself...


The majority of semi educated people can see straight through Nick Griffin and the BNP.

Your average BNP voter = Uneducated, white, male, lives in a council estate or small industrial town and reads the sun.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> The majority of semi educated people can see straight through Nick Griffin and the BNP.
> 
> I think you will find most people saw that Griffin was only there to get lynched, did we even get to hear any BNP policy?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

A few interesting pix from outside the BBC that day. Courtesy of the (sanctimonious) Mail.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1222400/Question-Time-fury-The-moment-Fiona-Bruce-caught-BBC-siege.html


----------



## dongrammar (Apr 12, 2009)

People who oppose them know what their policies are and realise the majority would be completely unworkable in the real world.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

dongrammar said:


> People who oppose them know what their policies are and realise the majority would be completely unworkable in the real world.


The people that oppose them don't want the rest of us to make our own minds up.


----------



## Markc (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

lmafo nice find


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Got mailed these links for those that want to see it again.

Part 1 -






Part 2 -






Part 3 -






Part 4 -






Part 5 - 




Part 6 -






Part 7 - 




I'm off to bed, got get up early tomorrow/today.. laters


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

OK everybody, check this beauty!! lmfao :lol: :thumb: :laugh:

http://www.slapnickgriffin.co.uk/

Wave it left n right.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

They've﻿ just had to cancel the panto Jack and the Beanstalk in Bradford Because the giant can't smell the blood of an Englishman.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

KRS said:


> The people that oppose them don't want the rest of us to make our own minds up.


I agree with that.....why don't people keep their fcuking nose out if they don't like them....and stop trying to force people to not vote fo them...I feel like voting for them just to p!ss these people off


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dongrammar said:


> The majority of semi educated people can see straight through Nick Griffin and the BNP.
> 
> Your average BNP voter = Uneducated, white, male, lives in a council estate or small industrial town and reads the sun.


The Sun is by far the most popular paper going...so you say all those people are wrong but you are right.....you mate need to get your head out your ass and reaslise people have their own views....


----------



## albie (Mar 16, 2007)

dongrammar said:


> The majority of semi educated people can see straight through Nick Griffin and the BNP.
> 
> *Your average BNP voter = Uneducated, white, male, lives in a council estate or small industrial town and reads the sun*.


Its the type of statement above that has allowed all the 3 main political parties to ignore the concerns of an increasingly large percentage of the population. Especially when it comes to dealing with the issues that none of their representatives on Question Time would answer.

You maybe correct with your first statement, but given the fact that they are the only political party who will attempt to address concerns around uncontrolled immigration etc maybe people are beginning to ignore the more extreme views the BNP have or may have.

As i posted ealier : if Griffin hadn't got the racist pass (and present) he has and he represented a party that was purely oppossed to mass,uncontrolled immigration, a religion that in various forms treats women as 2nd class citizens ( note the silence during the program when he answered the question regarding his views on Islam and the fact no other panel members were asked for their response!) he would have still been shouted down for daring to talk about things that the PC bunch think are racist views, which they aren't. Also the useless representatives of the 3 main parties wouldn't have had Griffins views to use as a way to HIDE the inaction of their parties on the issues.

I know people who vote BNP and they dont fit your 'average BNP voter' equation


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> No I wouldnt vote for the BNP solely because of what their based on/about but if there was an election I would struggle to want to vote for any party.To me if you are affiliiated with any racist group such as the kkk or muslim extremists you wont get my vote as I its just to wacky for me. What Id like to see is for a party less extreme take a stand in regards to nhs,jobs,education,immigration.The issues that matter.You dont have to be extreme. That just my view.
> 
> See black,people of colour asian we dont need to be related to just accepted BUT in the same breath have to be law abiding like anybody else irrespective of colour.
> 
> ...


Very good points


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

This discussion can continue forever 

The elections decide everything really, I can't personally see past the conservatives being voted in this term.

BTW At the moment no political party gets my vote


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I'm inclined to agree with you Goldenman. I haven't heard enough from Nick Griffin about anything other than immigration and the BNP will obviously not overtake the Conservatives in the run up to the general election. What I do want to happen is for those in power now to be absolutely ****ing shell shocked and fearful of the BNP and the mass public support behind it. In effect changes will come about through this, not by the BNP gaining direct power just from them gaining alot more support and influence in government. In my eyes supporting the BNP now will make those in government sort themselves out and that can only be a good thing.

I'll be voting BNP this time round dongrammar. I'm relatively educated. White. Male. I don't live in a council estate or a small industrial town, and I don't read the sun... 2/6


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

dongrammar said:


> The majority of semi educated people can see straight through Nick Griffin and the BNP.
> 
> Your average BNP voter = Uneducated, white, male, lives in a council estate or small industrial town and reads the sun.


Don grammer your of the mark there.The bnp is a racist party no denying that but it has gained power! due to the current governments lack of ideas and solutions towards problems. Peoples education isnt the issue its a bit like people who say I/blacks have a chip on my shoulder or immigrants are the the cause of all issues. Its way of the mark.

Yes realistically you should be able to see EXACTLY what the BNP is about but if year after year you see a particular problem getting worse it can cchange your view.For example if every year some drug dealer is given £300 to pay his rent and the council increase yours it will pee you off but if somebody offers you a way out but says you have to pay me xyz even if you dont have the money it would interest you. Its a bit like the BNP (ALTHOUGH NOT THE BEST EXAMPLE). In the early days it was just racist people who voted for the bnp now there are people who are voting for change(I cant read their minds to now if their racist). Rightly or wrongly its the current governments vote that this group has gained power.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Please correct me if i'm wrong but if the BNP are voted into office, and then do something that the majority is strongly against, we have the right to just say no? Seeing as we are a democracy.

It's getting boring people saying that the BNP will lead to the next holocaust with extreme hostility to and foreigners. But because of the Nazi's we have learnt to become more autonomous, we as a society won't do something just because the government says so. It's like gordon brown suddenly raising taxes to 70% of our income, that sh1t would not pass. Everyone just has to realise that if they do, by some sort of miracle get into power, they won't be turning the state into a fascist one.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

I can't believe they broadcast this interview.

T2a6S10cnpE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Golden Man said:


> Yes realistically you should be able to see EXACTLY what the BNP is about but if year after year you see a particular problem getting worse it can cchange your view.For example if every year some drug dealer is given £300 to pay his rent and the council increase yours it will pee you off but if somebody offers you a way out but says you have to pay me xyz even if you dont have the money it would interest you. Its a bit like the BNP (ALTHOUGH NOT THE BEST EXAMPLE). In the early days it was just racist people who voted for the bnp now there are people who are voting for change(I cant read their minds to now if their racist). Rightly or wrongly its the current governments vote that this group has gained power.


You say this but you don't back the BNP. You say yourself that people want change that's why they back the BNP but you personally are unwilling to vote for anyone. You recognise the problem but your not willing to do anything about it because you still hold the belief that the BNP are racist, and that Nick Griffin and Co. don't like black people. This may be true but the evil we are fighting now as a nation superseeds black versus white in a big way yet your not willing to vote for this much needed change despite understanding the problem....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

KRS said:


> I can't believe they broadcast this interview.


 Oh dear but I found this funny.Britain becoming like AFRICA!!!!! :confused1: Bless him he is trying so hard not to say what he truely thinks and what his party REALLY represents!!!!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Hawky said:


> You say this but you don't back the BNP. You say yourself that people want change that's why they back the BNP but you personally are unwilling to vote for anyone. You recognise the problem but your not willing to do anything about it because you still hold the belief that the BNP are racist, and that Nick Griffin and Co. don't like black people. This may be true but the evil we are fighting now as a nation superseeds black versus white in a big way yet your not willing to vote for this much needed change despite understanding the problem....


Please tell me EXACTLY what the BNP would change.Once their in per say they would revert to type like most parties. You can vote bnp your choice and you have your reasons I wont till a party comes out with a solution rather than using race and fear to get a vote. I will vote when the government are allowed to be held properly accountable. You are right it isnt a black and white thing its a race thing that the bnp use.

Would you vote for islamic extremists if they said they would sort out the problems in England/Britain. I wouldnt because I know exactly what they stand for as they are blatent and dont water their views/actions down which is what the bnp has done.

Come the time of the election I will read,make my decision but if I vote it wouldnt be for the bnp.Forgot to add old conservative NEARLY had it right,even old labour but new blair...nothing more can be said apart from failure.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Oh dear but I found this funny.Britain becoming like AFRICA!!!!! :confused1: Bless him he is trying so hard not to say what he truely thinks and what his party REALLY represents!!!!!


I don't know where you live GM but if you were to visit where I live, you would be forgiven for thinking you were in a third world country.

It's not so much the fact that they are African, Asian, European etc. It's the sheer number of them appearing as if overnight. I rarely hear English being spoken, there seems to be a complete lack of integration.

The only people I can truly be sure are English are the OAPs getting elbowed out of the queue for the bus by Africans.

That's not a racist statement its a fact.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Please tell me EXACTLY what the BNP would change.Once their in per say they would revert to type like most parties. You can vote bnp your choice and you have your reasons I wont till a party comes out with a solution rather than using race and fear to get a vote. I will vote when the government are allowed to be held properly accountable. You are right it isnt a black and white thing its a race thing that the bnp use.
> 
> Would you vote for islamic extremists if they said they would sort out the problems in England/Britain. I wouldnt because I know exactly what they stand for as they are blatent and dont water their views/actions down which is what the bnp has done.
> 
> Come the time of the election I will read,make my decision but if I vote it wouldnt be for the bnp.Forgot to add old conservative NEARLY had it right,even old labour but new blair...nothing more can be said apart from failure.


golden man, go to the site to read the bnp manifesto.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hawky said:


> You say this but you don't back the BNP. You say yourself that people want change that's why they back the BNP but you personally are unwilling to vote for anyone. You recognise the problem but your not willing to do anything about it because you still hold the belief that the BNP are racist, and that Nick Griffin and Co. don't like black people. This may be true but the evil we are fighting now as a nation superseeds black versus white in a big way yet your not willing to vote for this much needed change despite understanding the problem....


Hawky what do you percieve as the evil we are now fighting? does it start with an I and end in M?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I just watched the Andrew Marr interview and found Griffin to be spot on with many views....


----------



## skd (Dec 17, 2008)

couldnt give a flying fcuk about this or any kind of political bollox,

and i had a very nice bearded muslim geezer spot for me last night.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hawky said:


> You say this but you don't back the BNP. You say yourself that people want change that's why they back the BNP but you personally are unwilling to vote for anyone. You recognise the problem but your not willing to do anything about it because you still hold the belief that the BNP are racist, and that Nick Griffin and Co. don't like black people. This may be true *but the evil we are fighting now* as a nation superseeds black versus white in a big way yet your not willing to vote for this much needed change despite understanding the problem....


elaborate:confused1:

It funny how some people cant see the truth yet? The only good think NG says is about the calming of immigration. If the other parties soted this we wouldnt need the BNP.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

KRS said:


> I don't know where you live GM but if you were to visit where I live, you would be forgiven for thinking you were in a third world country.
> 
> It's not so much the fact that they are African, Asian, European etc. It's the sheer number of them appearing as if overnight. I rarely hear English being spoken, there seems to be a complete lack of integration.
> 
> ...


So be it I see where your coming from:whistling: I live in plymouth but did live in london where it was blacks,polish turkish,greek,chinese etc alot of nationalities. Not sure where you live that is populated by so many africans.

People can vote for who they want and for whatever reason but at least be honest.The BNP and nick griffen are racist.You can put any twist on it you want.The whole party is based on the race issue but obviously the have other policies.

My view is that the BNP would not make a change, actually Im wrong. They would make a change BUT what happens when they make a change and the problem is still there as it will be. Who will be blamed then.

Maybe because I am black that I cant think the same as Nick Griffen but all I want is equal rights FOR ALL,to pay my tax,NI,so for my elder years know I will be cared for.For criminals to be punished,education transport etc to improve. Rather than blame race blame the people in charge. There are people who have not worked a day in their lifes yet are better of than me through hand outs how is this fair.Kids harassing abusing old people,adults molesting kids,senseless murders and the punishement is well:cursing: not good(being polite).Thats society and the government not race.

If people truely believe and think that the bnp can help all the above then fill your boots and vote for them me I know they cant as thats not what there about (if that makes sense).

I wish some how there was a ruling saying that any government/party elected if they back track on their voting policies will be removed made to pay a very heavy fine and go to prison they would stick to their policies or at least tell the truth. Extreme yes but it would mean whoever was elected wouldnt be 2 faced/wolf in sheeps suit


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

essexboy said:


> golden man, go to the site to read the bnp manifesto.


 No thanks I heard their views about 4months ago face to face:cursing:


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

geeby112 said:


> elaborate:confused1:
> 
> It funny how some people cant see the truth yet? The only good think NG says is about the calming of immigration. If the other parties soted this we wouldnt need the BNP.


EXACTLY EXACTLY EXACTLY SPOT ON REPS FOR YOU


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

labour and tories are pussywhipped by the constraints of other countries wishes anyway. I know it sounds stupid and irresposible but i'm going to take a leaf out of both parties books and not bother when it comes to voting time.


----------



## stonecoldzero (Aug 30, 2009)

Golden Man -

I've tried extremely hard to understand what it is you're trying to say and / or prove with your clumsy attempts at reasoning.

Is there an English language barrier for you? The reason I ask is that your grammar, syntax and punctuation do not appear to be "contemporary" English, thus I find many of your statements somewhat confusing due to the lack of understandable logical progression.

In future, could you please express yourself in a manner which educated Englishmen like myself can comprehend?

Kind regards

SCZ


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> elaborate:confused1:
> 
> It funny how some people cant see the truth yet? The only good think NG says is about the calming of immigration. If the other parties soted this we wouldnt need the BNP.


They wont sort it though will they. They havent got the balls to offend anyone. At least the BNP do.


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

stonecoldzero said:


> Golden Man -
> 
> I've tried extremely hard to understand what it is you're trying to say and / or prove with your clumsy attempts at reasoning.
> 
> ...


I second that


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Regardless of what people say and many are aware of the fact which it seesm has come out today but have lied and tried to mislead us because it suits their agenda, but it seems that the Labour party and the liberal left have planned mass immigration to ensure the watering down of the great British way of life, I am only 41 but was brought up in a respectable "traditional" way this has been lost to the younger generation and it now seems that this is indeed social/cultural engineering of our once great nations traditional way of life.

The labour policy/agenda has been leaked today I believe.

Isn't it ironic that the EU and the world business community have recently officially adopted English as the official language of business but this country can't do the same as a national language, but obviously we now know why there has been no pressure on all of these issues.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Dav1 said:


> Regardless of what people say and many are aware of the fact which it seesm has come out today but have lied and tried to mislead us because it suits their agenda, but it seems that the Labour party and the liberal left have planned mass immigration to ensure the watering down of the great British way of life, I am only 41 but was brought up in a respectable "traditional" way this has been lost to the younger generation and it now seems that this is indeed social/cultural engineering of our once great nations traditional way of life.
> 
> The labour policy/agenda has been leaked today I believe.
> 
> Isn't it ironic that the EU and the world business community have recently officially adopted English as the official language of business but this country can't do the same as a national language, but obviously we now know why there has been no pressure on all of these issues.


Yeah an ex advisor to Tony Blair, Jack Straw and David Blunkett admitted today:

"Labour encouraged mass immigration to help socially engineer a "multicultural" country and to try to "rub the Right's nose in diversity", according to Andrew Neather, a former adviser to Tony Blair."

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/politics/6417906/One-in-four-would-consider-voting-BNP.html?


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

The Project said:


> I second that


You missed the full stop.

Stonecoldzero sorry that you dont understand my posts. That explains why people are responding to them and repping me but I guess thats just another of those back handed comments people make.Bit like those lot have attitudes and chips on their shoulders.

Ps if I wrote Nick Griffen and the bnp are correct would you understand that.Or if I wrote all people of colour should be sent back to their place of origin would you understand that and if you,the Englishman are fully skilled in the use of the English language please explain to me the term comtemporary.

I too am educated and understand exactly what YOU are saying.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

stonecoldzero said:


> Golden Man -
> 
> I've tried extremely hard to understand what it is you're trying to say and / or prove with your clumsy attempts at reasoning.
> 
> ...


Can you try really hard not to be an utter cvnt mate? It really grinds my gears when people try to get on their high horse, claiming they're superior etc. Unless i'm mistaken this is a general forum, a place to chill out and have a laugh, not a place to brush up on language skills.

Yes, i know, insulting someone calling them a cvnt isn't what an 'educated' englishman would do blah blah.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Can you try really hard not to be an utter cvnt mate? It really grinds my gears when people try to get on their high horse, claiming they're superior etc. Unless i'm mistaken this is a general forum, a place to chill out and have a laugh, not a place to brush up on language skills.
> 
> Yes, i know, insulting someone calling them a cvnt isn't what an 'educated' englishman would do blah blah.


LloydOfGrimsby relax sir I didnt take offence,I was expecting it. I have the qualifications I have been through secondary school,college and university.I to see myself as an educate Englishman but with black skin colour,who is honest,open and TRUE to what he believes.

Im just waiting to be told I have a bad attitude,in a gang,got 12 wifes say innit blud,wear baggy jeans and from the 'hood'.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Van said:


> It woulkd be like giving Iraqi extremists a slot on aljazeera....
> 
> Its ridicules extremist fascist parties like the BNP should not have there profile risen on national television
> 
> I could write pages on this but am going to stop here.


Er... they DO.

If I'm not mistaken, Al-Jazeera always seem to be the first to "acquire" Bin Laden's latest rants.


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

What really f*cks me off is the people who complain about "Islamification" by stating that Brtain is a Christian country. It f*cking is not. The eldest recognised inhabitants of the British Isles worshipped the Celtic and Nordic/Germannic Gods in what is contemporarily described and worshipped as "Odinism". To my mind, it's all just history repeating itself with another strange religion from the Middle East coming to our shores and trying to convert everyone. Admittedly, thus far, the Muslims haven't stooped so low as the Christians by way of mass murder and torture to forcibly convert people, though there are those among them who suggest they should.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

in a nutshell lads, why is everyone going on and making a big fuss about nick griffin, when we,ve got muslim extremists preaching hatred against us british and no one says or does BOO! i dont advocate all of what he says, but i do agree that we need to get tough on these foreiners, when in Rome comes first, and if they make it to these shores illegal send the ****ers back end of. and no getting a job before a brit is taken on first, NO benfits until after 7 years, (you wanna be here EARN IT!) NO FREE RIDES. and no preference to a minority EARN YOUR JOB LIKE THE REST OF US, and lastly cut all the expenses to them ****s that run this country, i dont get them why should they, arghhh.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

HTID said:


> in a nutshell lads, why is everyone going on and making a big fuss about nick griffin, when we,ve got muslim extremists preaching hatred against us british and no one says or does BOO! i dont advocate all of what he says, but i do agree that we need to get tough on these foreiners, when in Rome comes first, and if they make it to these shores illegal send the ****ers back end of. and no getting a job before a brit is taken on first, NO benfits until after 7 years, (you wanna be here EARN IT!) NO FREE RIDES. and no preference to a minority EARN YOUR JOB LIKE THE REST OF US, and lastly cut all the expenses to them ****s that run this country, i dont get them why should they, arghhh.


HTID nick griffin muslim extremist any hate/extreme group needs to be delt with correctly.The booing of the troops that was WRONG I wont start there ,especially as somebody who I used to do kickboxing lost limbs and a close friend died.

Freebies expenses all of that should be cut back and taken away.People should get of their asses and work and no preference.NO FREE RIDES.

I like the no benifits for 7 years earn it this could be across the board for not only illegals and co but scroungers in general.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I personally do not give a fcuk about the colour or creed of anyone...But, imo they should adapt to our way of life, not us bending over for them..........just my opinion.


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Agree with Robsta ^^ simple as that really for me. Case in point the business world has adopted English as its main language to do business. Shame the government can't do the same here lol.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

> by stating that Brtain is a Christian country. It f*cking is not.


It is classed as one now though



> The eldest recognised inhabitants of the British Isles worshipped the Celtic and Nordic/Germannic Gods in what is contemporarily described and worshipped as "Odinism".


And we can turn the history books back a few volumes further to find we all were monkies and came from freaking africa anyway- a selected peice of edited history does not cut it.



> I personally do not give a fcuk about the colour or creed of anyone...But, imo they should adapt to our way of life, not us bending over for them..........just my opinion.


full agree with that- but we - or the politicians do-bend over again and again - to accomodate.


----------

